# [05-Feb-2020] - EmergenREE Fun(d)raising...



## HerrKlicks (Feb 5, 2020)

SAUCE: https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/1224991762369761280

Poll:









						Which game would you like to see in a special fundraising marathon?
					

Vote Now! [Mass Effect 2 Renegade Run] [A Special Dark Souls Run] [A Retro Game I’ve Never Played] [Other (reply to tweet with a suggestion!]




					www.strawpoll.me
				




ME2 Renegade Run seems to be in the lead thus far!

In a totally unexpected turn of events DSP needs more money...
...what will it be this time?

ETA: I hope this is okay with mods / admins... figured it would make information easier to find.

UPDATE:









						DarkDave's Mirror Live Stream
					

Support the stream: https://streamlabs.com/darkdavesmirror




					www.youtube.com
				




Dark Dave's Mirror to capture any prestream salt


----------



## Frogga (Feb 5, 2020)

clownpiss said:


> Phil on Twitter
> 
> 
> “So something completely unexpected has blindsided me, and now I need to raise a significant amount of funds by the end of the month (I’ll explain tomorrow). Which of these would you like to see in a special fundraising marathon? Please vote, and thanks! https://t.co/d3pm2Pvw0F”
> ...


Of course he’s tweeting this at 2am his time


----------



## harbinger (Feb 5, 2020)

It’s a personal behind-the-scenes emergency! It’s none of your business! He has to protect his family!

Here’s to hoping it’s for a divorce lawyer.


----------



## Muppetmode (Feb 5, 2020)

clownpiss said:


> Phil on Twitter
> 
> 
> “So something completely unexpected has blindsided me, and now I need to raise a significant amount of funds by the end of the month (I’ll explain tomorrow). Which of these would you like to see in a special fundraising marathon? Please vote, and thanks! https://t.co/d3pm2Pvw0F”
> ...


Phil sounding the paypig alarm after a day of drinking. Almost 2am his time


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Feb 5, 2020)

clownpiss said:


> Phil on Twitter
> 
> 
> “So something completely unexpected has blindsided me, and now I need to raise a significant amount of funds by the end of the month (I’ll explain tomorrow). Which of these would you like to see in a special fundraising marathon? Please vote, and thanks! https://t.co/d3pm2Pvw0F”
> ...


Probably should’ve been posted in the general thread as I really really doubt some random cost would come up so suddenly related to the bankruptcy. But I am very curious what this new hell is, I’ve never seen so many random bursts of bills from one guy. It’s also fucking 2AM, what possible new thing could come to his attention this late?


----------



## HerrKlicks (Feb 5, 2020)

harbinger said:


> It’s a personal behind-the-scenes emergency! It’s none of your business! He has to protect his family!



Oh, of course you are correct!
Deleting thread in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## L.I.M.B. Commander (Feb 5, 2020)

clownpiss said:


> Phil on Twitter
> 
> 
> “So something completely unexpected has blindsided me, and now I need to raise a significant amount of funds by the end of the month (I’ll explain tomorrow). Which of these would you like to see in a special fundraising marathon? Please vote, and thanks! https://t.co/d3pm2Pvw0F”
> ...


 I just.....I can't right now..........DSP you are the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Xenomorph (Feb 5, 2020)

When was that special WWE event again?


----------



## Muppetmode (Feb 5, 2020)

He wouldn’t dare send all of his furniture/electronics to his parents would he?


----------



## Xenomorph (Feb 5, 2020)

Muppetmode said:


> He wouldn’t dare send all of his furniture/electronics to his parents would he?


This is a guy who spent 5k on transporting his newly acquired BMW months before his cross-country move to WA. Then another 3200 to transport his dvd and manbaby collection, you tell me.


----------



## HerrKlicks (Feb 5, 2020)

Poll added!



Muppetmode said:


> He wouldn’t dare send all of his furniture/electronics to his parents would he?



"I need money to charter a truck to move some stuff. Don't ask questions, guys!"

That gives me another idea for the Poll - moving/selling the house!


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Feb 5, 2020)

What possible new money issue could’ve come up this late? Did it happen earlier and he just said “let me wait until 2AM to tweet about this” if this isn’t a medical bill I just don’t get it. I’ve never seen someone constantly get bombarded by mystery amounts of money owed. Whatever it is the fact that he has a month to raise it is the most suspicious to me


----------



## Frogga (Feb 5, 2020)

He needs a “significant amount of money” by the end of the month. What happens at the beginning of next month?


----------



## Xenomorph (Feb 5, 2020)

Frogga said:


> He needs a “significant amount of money” by the end of the month. What happens at the beginning of next month?
> View attachment 1131340


Him buying two tickets to CT


----------



## harbinger (Feb 5, 2020)

Maybe he’s going to sue Rekieta and null for slander*.

*It would technically be libel, but Philip wouldn’t know that and he can’t read this because he never wears his glasses.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Feb 5, 2020)

Frogga said:


> He needs a “significant amount of money” by the end of the month. What happens at the beginning of next month?
> View attachment 1131340


That was the first thing that came to my mind lol, I hope it’s not that obvious


----------



## WolverineGuy22 (Feb 5, 2020)

Don't tease me like this DSP!


----------



## kebab4you (Feb 5, 2020)

My theory, Phil will claim: Cat (not Kat) had to be taken to an emergency vet for <reason> and now Phil has to pay the bill. Even though his parents said they would pay for vets and whatnot when he got it.

Actual reason: Related to the bankruptcy.


----------



## LightTailFoal (Feb 5, 2020)

The cause for this could be a hybrid of attorney fees (change to Chapter 13, more expensive), accountants (to repair past tax returns because he did not understand business expenses), fix things with the IRS (new deficiencies, old deficiencies, other problems), and perhaps other things. Financial problems can really snowball.


----------



## the khat quaffer (Feb 5, 2020)

I voted for a relatively unpopular choice, Bills. Didn't he say he had to keep paying shit like that anyways? It's either that or taxes. Shit, should have voted taxes.

We know he already paid the $1200 (lmao) to Rochelle for this bankruptcy shit. I know fuck all about bankruptcy, but I don't know if another fee would come so quickly. 

The others are just meme responses. Should have included some WWE Champions event.


----------



## Xenomorph (Feb 5, 2020)

Whatever it was it freaked him out enough to have him tweeting at 2am, I figure it's the post drinking clarity he has


----------



## tzgnilki (Feb 5, 2020)

are any weird taxes due at the end of this month?

I know his mortgage is due at the end of each month

the IRS have probably said "lol no" to another 60 month plan cause he still owes $15,000 for 2018 taxes

it will be something related to him losing the WAkahndo, it'll be secret for a few weeks until he's smug enough to reveal it

edit: I think he has consistently had an emergency stream every month since october


----------



## HerrKlicks (Feb 5, 2020)

tzgnilki said:


> are any weird taxes due at the end of this month?
> 
> I know his mortgage is due at the end of each month



It better not be the fucking mortage again...


----------



## Nigel of Ukip (Feb 5, 2020)

Significant amount.

0 / 494,216.28 $


Step up paypigs.


----------



## Muppetmode (Feb 5, 2020)

the khat quaffer said:


> I voted for a relatively unpopular choice, Bills. Didn't he say he had to keep paying shit like that anyways? It's either that or taxes. Shit, should have voted taxes.
> 
> We know he already paid the $1200 (lmao) to Rochelle for this bankruptcy shit. I know fuck all about bankruptcy, but I don't know if another fee would come so quickly.
> 
> The others are just meme responses. Should have included some WWE Champions event.


Wasn’t his credit card debt part of the bills he was supposed to be paying?


----------



## Frogga (Feb 5, 2020)

It might just be as simple as Phil cashing in on his bankruptcy announcement. He didn’t really get any enormous contributions in light of his bankruptcy like he probably expected, so he has to be a bit more blatant and feign an emergency in order to get those pity bucks.


----------



## LightTailFoal (Feb 5, 2020)

Outside chance: His current attorney could have informed him that she will not perform any duties beyond what she already agreed upon, because it would be too much of a liability to do so, and that he will need to get a new attorney to fix any future problems.


----------



## tzgnilki (Feb 5, 2020)

LightTailFoal said:


> Outside chance: His current attorney could have informed him that she will not perform any duties beyond what she already agreed upon, because it would be too much of a liability to do so, and that he will need to get a new attorney to fix any future problems.



I see him getting scammed by the lawyer

"it doesn't have to be 100% correct, we can correct it before the creditor meeting"

he would've told her when the meeting is, and changes need to be made 

"that will be an extra $1200"

I remember from the lawyer stream today, there's a clause on the application that says his lawyer will not represent him after the application has been filed

this bankruptcy lawyer mill saw this idiot coming from a mile away, pretended to be his friend too and sympathise with his situation lmao


----------



## Genie The Hedgehog (Feb 5, 2020)

Boy, the writers are certainly making up for all the wasted time on the terrible seasons before the bankruptcy hit. Here's hoping Khet found out about this shit and told him to pound sand.


----------



## tzgnilki (Feb 5, 2020)

Prince Lotor said:


> I honestly have no idea what he could need money for at this point that would "blindside" him at this point. Unless this is a legit actual emergency this is just the dumbest thing imaginable to be planning a fundraiser for yourself in the midst of bankruptcy proceedings. He only has $2,090 of secured debt payments he currently needs to keep up with. Any utility bill he has doesn't urgently need to be paid on time unless he's been skipping it for months. There's nothing he could sat that I wouldn't immediately think is entirely fabricated.



you're right

what does he have now?

one mortgage payment, car payment, taxes, food, utilities & a payment plan for his $300 bankruptcy filing fee

which is about $3500 excl the bankruptcy fee


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Feb 5, 2020)

Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Wing Zero (Feb 5, 2020)

DarkSoulsPhil said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?



Oh come on, you can't be shocked by this.


----------



## BallBuster (Feb 5, 2020)

“Help me PlanetJeff. You’re my only hope.”


----------



## Exceptional Chimp (Feb 5, 2020)

I voted Divorce Saga.

You think the Soulmaid is going to sit at home all day, four days a week, while Phil continues racking up those sweaty manhugs from his husbandos?

The weekly shopping spree was Kat's price to be Phil's beard. No point in sticking around without it, especially as she approaches her "best if used by" date.


----------



## tzgnilki (Feb 5, 2020)

Exceptional Chimp said:


> I voted Divorce Saga.
> 
> You think the Soulmaid is going to sit at home all day, four days a week, while Phil continues racking up those sweaty manhugs from his husbandos?
> 
> The weekly shopping spree was Kat's price to be Phil's beard. No point in sticking around without it, especially as she approaches her "best if used by" date.



he's probably bleeding khet's wallet dry aswell


----------



## clownpiss (Feb 5, 2020)

At midnight Phil tweeted he had a good day off.

At 2am he tweeted something came up.


----------



## Exceptional Chimp (Feb 5, 2020)

tzgnilki said:


> he's probably bleeding khet's wallet dry aswell



Like hell. Kat will be on Phil like Uwe on Lowtax if he so much as tried.


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Feb 5, 2020)

I want a divorce saga for maximum keks

But its just going to be money for *insert generic reason here*


----------



## Madmartigan (Feb 5, 2020)

Exceptional Chimp said:


> I voted Divorce Saga.
> 
> You think the Soulmaid is going to sit at home all day, four days a week, while Phil continues racking up those sweaty manhugs from his husbandos?
> 
> The weekly shopping spree was Kat's price to be Phil's beard. No point in sticking around without it, especially as she approaches her "best if used by" date.


This seems like an unlikely scenario due to the nature of what he's saying in the tweet. Needing money for a divorce lawyer isn't something that would suddenly come up like that.
When broke people decide they want to get a divorce, they often look at the money it's going to cost them, then end up deciding to go on with their lives (living separately, etc.) while still being legally married for an indefinite period of time.


----------



## KD6-3.7 (Feb 5, 2020)

This is just BEYOND absurd now. I believe he is genuinely in panic mode. I was remaining skeptical about DSP truly being freaked out about his situation because he is ALWAYS able to squirm his way out of shit. I’m starting to feel like he really may he thinking that he’s truly fucked. 

He just never ceases to impress me with his complete lack of shame. I mean, doing a begging stream after that embarrassing weekend? He really is a ridiculous pigroach who will happily debase himself for a few extra bucks. I can’t wait to hear his explanation today, though he’ll probably skirt around the issue like usual...


----------



## harbinger (Feb 5, 2020)

Any updates on what’s going on with the foreclosure? Philip took the payment plan option to pay for his bankruptcy filing fees. Rekieta said that the bankruptcy won’t go into effect until he’s paid in full. Could the CTCondo creditor be moving in for the kill?


----------



## BallBuster (Feb 5, 2020)

Official documents regarding bankruptcy acquired through Pacer show that this manbaby has $130,000 in credit card debt. 

If you give this person a single penny at this point (well always but more so now) you are more exceptional than he is and all the bad things in life should happen to you. But do it anyway because I could use the laugh. 

I would say “dance puppets” in reference to his wheelchairs but I guess “roll mongs” is more appropriate. 

Also, in before Tevin’s group of CHUDS donate more to him than what Phil makes.


----------



## Authentic Sauce (Feb 5, 2020)

Maybe needs to have his 2019 taxes done by his hearing on March 5th so he is having to pay the tax guy to get those done in a rush.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Feb 5, 2020)

"Blindsided" translates into "I did nothing wrong, I did everything correct, something out of my control came onto me"?

Sigh.

Upcoming vaguely described problem followed by a "fair enough" without explaining anything?

Sigh.

Anticipated boring stuff but Phil manages, yet again, to reveal a big bomb by accident, which makes him look like the loser he actually is?

Not likely, but here is me swaying happy little flags.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Feb 5, 2020)

Whatever it is must be seriuous for him to send out a tweet like that.


----------



## Adamska (Feb 5, 2020)

It's pretty obvious that yeah, Pig is going to try and bankruptcy beg to his tard base. They'll still give him money, but I'm betting that gets chucked down the gatcha game hole.


----------



## tzgnilki (Feb 5, 2020)

Authentic Sauce said:


> Maybe needs to have his 2019 taxes done by his hearing on March 5th so he is having to pay the tax guy to get those done in a rush.



I see him trying to make a few large payments before the end of the month

2019 tax guy like you said, for his bankruptcy
possibly got rejected for a 2nd 60 month tax payment plan or can't afford it?
re-file his bankruptcy application with accurate information
probably can't pay his mortgage after those two so beg mode activate

minimum $5,000

he makes $10k a month and doesn't have to pay his CT mortgage, credit cards or loans anymore, shouldn't be an issue but it's dsp and the world is falling

he had nearly a year to prepare for bankruptcy and still chose to eat out every week and buy games


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Feb 5, 2020)

This may sound naive, but in Dave's mind, all his credit debts will go away after the bankruptcy.
So couldn't he just stop paying the minimum for a couple of cards and use the money for this new "REEE-mergency"?


----------



## GoutfootHorseface (Feb 5, 2020)

i'm betting he has only just figured (thanks to Rekieta's stream or not) that he isn't under the protective wing of the bankruptcy court fully until he has paid the lawyers fee in full, although i'd figure on a quicker time frame for that than the end of the month, this arc truly is the gift that keeps giving.


----------



## Wing Zero (Feb 5, 2020)

He definitely saw the Null/Retieka stream and now he's fucking terrified.


----------



## Maldron the Assassin (Feb 5, 2020)

I voted bankruptcy lawyer but now that I think about something related to 2019 taxes seems a better bet. Maybe he is required to file them before his bankruptcy? What ever dumb ass crisis he is having will be covered by his parents, minus what the pay pigs raise.


----------



## gettingthatgrooveback (Feb 5, 2020)

clownpiss said:


> Phil on Twitter
> 
> 
> “So something completely unexpected has blindsided me, and now I need to raise a significant amount of funds by the end of the month (I’ll explain tomorrow). Which of these would you like to see in a special fundraising marathon? Please vote, and thanks! https://t.co/d3pm2Pvw0F”
> ...


Like clockwork.


----------



## The Penultimate Warrior (Feb 5, 2020)

I went with the bankruptcy lawyer. My theory is he thought he could get away with a form full of lies and claim ignorance and blame it on his lawyer if pulled up on it, but after seeing those detractors videos (which he doesn't watch)  he realises its not going to work and is in panic mode.


----------



## JamFlowMan (Feb 5, 2020)

BallBuster said:


> Official documents regarding bankruptcy acquired through Pacer show that this manbaby has $130,000 in credit card debt.
> 
> If you give this person a single penny at this point (well always but more so now) you are more exceptional than he is and all the bad things in life should happen to you. But do it anyway because I could use the laugh.
> 
> ...


It was always assumed, but this is the first Reemergency where everyone knows all the previous were bullshit.  All Phil's talk of "we" just have to get past this and things will be good is 100% confirmed lies.  Every bit/tip/sub/pledge/ad watched to help Phil get over whatever hurdle either real or fabricated went to bullshit while he solved the problem by opening another credit card.  99% of these emergencies were most likely already paid for before he announced them and he just wanted reimbursed.

Not that any of this information will have any effect on the outcome of this fundraiser.  Those willing to throw Phil money before were either gullible enough to believe him and still will be or already figured he was lying and didn't care so knowing he was lying won't really matter.


----------



## Pargon (Feb 5, 2020)

I'd imagine there's a fee for him to switch his filing from Chapter 7 to Chapter 13 or, alternatively, a processing fee for him to resubmit his information following the realization that his lies are incredibly transparent.


----------



## Exceptional Chimp (Feb 5, 2020)

Madmartigan said:


> When broke people decide they want to get a divorce, they often look at the money it's going to cost them, then end up deciding to go on with their lives (living separately, etc.) while still being legally married for an indefinite period of time.



For two people with no income that's true. Phil has a six figure income, home, and car. Kat has none of those.

If she's already selected her next mark she'll be gone when Phil comes back from Real Mature Adult court. If not she's going to need a means to survive until then, and the life she's accustomed to isn't availabe working a three day week.

If all else fails, the Violence Against Women Act is still law...


----------



## GoutfootHorseface (Feb 5, 2020)

Pargon said:


> I'd imagine there's a fee for him to switch his filing from Chapter 7 to Chapter 13 or, alternatively, a processing fee for him to resubmit his information following the realization that his lies are incredibly transparent.


found this on legalmatch (second to last item seems very pertinent):
*What Are the Requirements of Chapter 13 Bankruptcy?*
Filing for Chapter 13 requires a number of different things, although filing for Chapter 7 bankruptcy first fulfills the credit counseling requirement as well. The borrower should have his or her tax filings from the last four years, at the very least.

Chapter 13, unlike Chapter 7, requires that debtors have no more than $1,149,525 in secured debt, or debts for specific property. Debtors also make not have more than $383,175 in unsecured debt, or general debt not tied to specific assets. These numbers are adjusted for inflation every few years; the next adjustment to Chapter 13 income requirements will be in April 2016.

*Similar to Chapter 7, courts have the right to dismiss a petition for Chapter 13 bankruptcy if the petition was made in bad faith. If the borrower wants to switch to Chapter 13 to hide assets, the petition will be denied.

Note that there is no fee for switching from Chapter 7 to Chapter 13 bankruptcy*.







						Switching from Chapter 7 to Chapter 13 Bankruptcy
					

You can switch from Chapter 7 to Chapter 13 bankruptcy with the help of LegalMatch. Se the requirements for Chapter 13 bankruptcy here



					www.legalmatch.com


----------



## LiquidCancer (Feb 5, 2020)

What possible reason could there be to run a fundraiser when you're mid bankruptcy? Just stop paying all of the credit cards. You already make $9000+ a month cash just use that. It has to be something related to the Chapter 7 and his mess of a filing. Like others have said, it might be switching it to a Chapter 13 but even that shouldnt be that expensive right?


----------



## Authentic Sauce (Feb 5, 2020)

tzgnilki said:


> possibly got rejected for a 2nd 60 month tax payment plan or can't afford it?



He wouldn't be able to even apply for the payment plan on 2019 taxes until he gets the taxes complete from the tax guy. Maybe related to this however tax guy advised him he might not get approved on the 2nd payment plan unless he pays down the current one more.



LostMy1stAccount said:


> This may sound naive, but in Dave's mind, all his credit debts will go away after the bankruptcy.
> So couldn't he just stop paying the minimum for a couple of cards and use the money for this new "REEE-mergency"?



We know that he has stopped paying his credit cards because his filing did not list any of the credit cards as creditors he has paid $600 or more to in the past 90 days. He should be doing quite well right now in terms of cash flow with all those credit card payments being skipped.


----------



## IDidNothingWrong (Feb 5, 2020)

Theory: He watched last night's Nick Rekieta stream, got scared, then decided he needed to file an amended document which will cost him more money.


----------



## millais (Feb 5, 2020)

Rochelle don't work for free.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Feb 5, 2020)

GoutfootHorseface said:


> i'm betting he has only just figured (thanks to Rekieta's stream or not) that he isn't under the protective wing of the bankruptcy court fully until he has paid the lawyers fee in full, although i'd figure on a quicker time frame for that than the end of the month, this arc truly is the gift that keeps giving.



This seems most likely, though I'd also say we might be in for a "lawyer was secretly a detractor doods" retcon.


----------



## harbinger (Feb 5, 2020)

LiquidCancer said:


> What possible reason could there be to run a fundraiser when you're mid bankruptcy? Just stop paying all of the credit cards. You already make $9000+ a month cash just use that. It has to be something related to the Chapter 7 and his mess of a filing. Like others have said, it might be switching it to a Chapter 13 but even that shouldnt be that expensive right?


Perhaps his operating costs are expected to be about $9,000 again for the month of February.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Feb 5, 2020)

The writing this season is better than breaking bad


----------



## KingjadVCMP (Feb 5, 2020)

In theory Phil could reveal the emergency immediately through twitter, plug his paypal info and plead immediately for assistance in helping.

The deliberate delay of revealing what the issue is strikes me as someone preparing to say what they want the public to hear, and for all we know could source this very topic for inspiration. 

Just seems disingenuous, or something.


----------



## GoutfootHorseface (Feb 5, 2020)

IDidNothingWrong said:


> Theory: He watched last night's Nick Rekieta stream, got scared, then decided he needed to file an amended document which will cost him more money.


Aparently the judge, trustee and creditors council are all big fans,


Freshtodeath said:


> The writing this season is better than breaking bad


Say my name..
Heisensperg..
Fair enough?? SNOrt


----------



## Schrödinger's Kat (Feb 5, 2020)

Authentic Sauce said:


> We know that he has stopped paying his credit cards because his filing did not list any of the credit cards as creditors he has paid $600 or more to in the past 90 days. He should be doing quite well right now in terms of cash flow with all those credit card payments being skipped.



This. He also stopped paying his CT mortgage. This guy has like $2000+ at least in disposable income every month. This fundraiser is just beyond exceptional. 

I have no idea what it could be, but Phil just wants to be bailed out of everything by someone else. Even if he had the money, he'd do a fundraiser. I'm thinking he hasn't had any major issues with his home yet, like a water heater leak, washer/dryer breaking, etc, and these things can and do happen. It could also be that he needs a root canal or some other dental work that will cost thousands, as something like this is pretty common. Now that he has no credit, he has nothing to fall back on but paypigs, given that he literally can't save $1.


----------



## xCalikook (Feb 5, 2020)

Let's hope the paypigs are tapped out


----------



## BooneHelm (Feb 5, 2020)

"We took Jasper to the vet.  The vet said my lack of funds has sent Jasper into a spiraling depression.  He needs 100,000 dollars by the end of the month or he MAY die!  You guys saved muh butt before so I'm turning to you guys."


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (Feb 5, 2020)

I swear man, just when I went to bed I thought his bankruptcy saga had hit its peak. I wake up and find the roach has added another season to his current saga.

Buckle up Paypigs!


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Feb 5, 2020)

clownpiss said:


> Phil on Twitter
> 
> 
> “So something completely unexpected has blindsided me, and now I need to raise a significant amount of funds by the end of the month (I’ll explain tomorrow). Which of these would you like to see in a special fundraising marathon? Please vote, and thanks! https://t.co/d3pm2Pvw0F”
> ...


I feel like this bankruptcy fiasco is the final boss in Phil's game of life. If he beats this, he's home free. If he can't, he's going to go down, and go down hard.


----------



## Mr. Brown (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm predicting the same thing as last year, he was BLINDSIDED by TAXES... That thing you pay every year without fail. It completely BLINDSIDED him DUDE he had no idea it would happen. IT WAS NOT HIS FAULT!

He had a minor fundraiser for taxes but we all know that he would not have been enough to cover it. I'm guessing he's trying to get a bit of money together for another payment plan.


----------



## actually (Feb 5, 2020)

tzgnilki said:


> are any weird taxes due at the end of this month?
> 
> I know his mortgage is due at the end of each month
> 
> ...



No taxes due at the end of this month. State taxes were last month.



Muppetmode said:


> Wasn’t his credit card debt part of the bills he was supposed to be paying?



As they're unsecured, he doesn't have to keep paying on them, I don't think.



Authentic Sauce said:


> Maybe needs to have his 2019 taxes done by his hearing on March 5th so he is having to pay the tax guy to get those done in a rush.



This seems like a distinct possibility, especially if he's not paid up on them and will want some kind of payment plan.



LiquidCancer said:


> What possible reason could there be to run a fundraiser when you're mid bankruptcy? Just stop paying all of the credit cards. You already make $9000+ a month cash just use that. It has to be something related to the Chapter 7 and his mess of a filing. Like others have said, it might be switching it to a Chapter 13 but even that shouldnt be that expensive right?



Something he needs more money for that he can't duck. I'm thinking either taxes or something lawyer-related.



xCalikook said:


> Let's hope the paypigs are tapped out



Prepare to be disappointed, friend.


----------



## Ungrim Ironfist (Feb 5, 2020)

Shameful shit. That's all there is to say tbh


----------



## Fuckyoudad (Feb 5, 2020)

Jasper has  tanquerayvirus  coronavirus playz send monies.


----------



## Schrödinger's Kat (Feb 5, 2020)

Authentic Sauce said:


> Maybe needs to have his 2019 taxes done by his hearing on March 5th so he is having to pay the tax guy to get those done in a rush.



I'd believe this. I was thinking that the court is going to want his official 2019 tax return given that he filed in 2020, which he hasn't done yet. Getting his taxes done earlier isn't going to cost him much more, but Phil likes to blow everything out of proportion. If this is what he claims, its a cover story to just milk more $$$ out of his exceptional viewers who don't know any better.


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Feb 5, 2020)

Let's hope it's a creditor(s) telling Phil they want their money right now.


LightTailFoal said:


> Outside chance: His current attorney could have informed him that she will not perform any duties beyond what she already agreed upon, because it would be too much of a liability to do so, and that he will need to get a new attorney to fix any future problems.


That was one important thing Nick noted last night that us non-lawyers didn't focus on. It states on like the last page that Rochelle won't do shit if any creditors come for Phil. That's what you get for $1200.


----------



## Authentic Sauce (Feb 5, 2020)

Schrödinger's Kat said:


> I'd believe this. I was thinking that the court is going to want his official 2019 tax return given that he filed in 2020, which he hasn't done yet. Getting his taxes done earlier isn't going to cost him much more, but Phil likes to blow everything out of proportion. If this is what he claims, its a cover story to just tard cum more $$$ out of his exceptional viewers who don't know any better.



Correct he is going to have to provide 2019 tax return sooner or later. Given the timing of everything here he could probably get away with not having them done for the hearing on the 5th. However if he wants to speed this process up he would best served having the taxes done and provided to the trustee before the 5th. The 2019 tax bill will be particularly important if this converted to a Chap. 13, as these new tax debt costs will have to be factored into his payment plan. Agree also that getting the taxes done now should not cost much, this is the time of year when tax guys want to get your taxes done before the rush at the end, also its not like the tax prep expense isn't something he knew he was going to have to pay at some point.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Feb 5, 2020)

Exceptional Chimp said:


> I voted Divorce Saga.



I disagree. Remember, the woman married DSP (and as far as we know no one put a gun to her head).


----------



## ZehnBoat (Feb 5, 2020)

Fuckoffdad said:


> Jasper has  tanquerayvirus  coronavirus playz send monies.


SOME YELLOW GUY BROKE INTO MY HOUSE YELLING CHICKY CHANG CHARLIE WANG CHICKY CHICKY AND COUGHED ON JASPER  my cat  AND NOW HES DYING! I NEED A FEW COUPLE HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS, OKAY?


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Feb 5, 2020)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> I feel like this bankruptcy fiasco is the final boss in Phil's game of life. If he beats this, he's home free. If he can't, he's going to go down, and go down hard.


I dont know, being divorced by a horse could be more detrimental to his ego. He cant play that off as "muh lawyer fucked me, the judge and creditors agreed I did nothing wrong". How do you broach your "soulmate" saying she hates you and wants to fuck other guys that arent you because you're shit?


----------



## HeyYou (Feb 5, 2020)

I wouldn't be surprised if he actually believed the bankruptcy shit is going well and he needs this for a completely separate "important" reason.


----------



## Gotta Groom Em All (Feb 5, 2020)

Dumpster dived waifu said:


> I dont know, being divorced by a horse could be more detrimental to his ego. He cant play that off as "muh lawyer fucked me, the judge and creditors agreed I did nothing wrong". How do you broach your "soulmate" saying she hates you and wants to fuck other guys that arent you because you're shit?


He'll find a way. Protect the ego at all costs. Pignosis is a hell of a drug.


----------



## actually (Feb 5, 2020)

Once he sets a date on the REEEEmergency "fundraiser", we'll have to make sure we get a thread for it along with a poll about the amount he wants to raise. Unless he puts the amount in his rambling speech today.


----------



## PieceofShet (Feb 5, 2020)

actually said:


> Once he sets a date on the REEEEmergency "fundraiser", we'll have to make sure we get a thread for it along with a poll about the amount he wants to raise. Unless he puts the amount in his rambling speech today.


I thought he is doing it TODAY...


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Feb 5, 2020)

HeyYou said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he actually believed the bankruptcy shit is going well and he needs this for a completely separate "important" reason.


This is the exceptionalism I expect. I don't think this will be related to anything having to do with the bankruptcy.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Feb 5, 2020)

PieceofShet said:


> I thought he is doing it TODAY...



He says he needs to raise the sum by the end of the month, so probably won't fuck with his autistic schedule and set it for later this month. Will however tell us what he needs that monies for today so his paypigs can start priming the pump.


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 5, 2020)

Didn't DSP get his usual $5K Twitch payment around January 15th to 17th?

Yet he claimed that he only had less than $1100 in cash and back accounts on January 31th?

Where did that $4K go?  Even if I was super generous and say he spent $1500 on the mortgage, $300 on the car, and another $700 on food and other basic utilities.  That still leaves $1500 unaccounted for, plus his $400 in Patreon, plus Youtube money, plus all his tips.

I'd love to hear if he had an non gambling addiction explanation for this, but of couse I'm just a stupid kid.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Feb 5, 2020)

Today is going to be a 200 ban world day I believe. Its a perfect 'tism storm after Rekieta's stream last night and the paypiggy beacon being broadcasted.


----------



## MemeGrey (Feb 5, 2020)

5 pages in and still no "I spent all my money on wwe champions again d00dz" choice


----------



## Julia Chang (Feb 5, 2020)

At this point I cannot fathom it being anything other than him realizing he's more fucked than he originally thought (because of the Rekieta stream or the gout crystals in his brain finally forming a sense of urgency within)

It doesn't make any sense to me that something legitimate would have happened between 12am and 2am that "blindsides" him directly - it would have to be something he discovers for himself that he probably should have been aware of before.

If he says it's unrelated to anything involving the bankruptcy I'm just going to interpret it as a lie. There's nothing that would cause him to tweet "The money goblins in my brain tell me I need to play Dark Souls again for currency" at 2am other than his own realizations about his situation.


----------



## Slander Man (Feb 5, 2020)

Valentine's day is coming up

Edit: My real guess is HOA


----------



## Delight (Feb 5, 2020)

Boy's planning to skip the country. He knows he's super bonered now. DSP is officially in full panic mode.


----------



## BooneHelm (Feb 5, 2020)

ZehnBoat said:


> SOME YELLOW GUY BROKE INTO MY HOUSE YELLING CHICKY CHANG CHARLIE WANG CHICKY CHICKY AND COUGHED ON JASPER  my cat  AND NOW HES DYING! I NEED A FEW COUPLE HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS, OKAY?



Maybe Kat came home with stories about helping a lot of Chinese fellows at the grocery store and it's got him all scared he has...the KAHrona.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Feb 5, 2020)

IDidNothingWrong said:


> Theory: He watched last night's Nick Rekieta stream, got scared, then decided he needed to file an amended document which will cost him more money.


My problem with this is Nick stream wasn’t anything horrible for phil outside of the lies in the document being obvious and they will almost assuredly try to transition to chapter 13. Nick made it pretty clear they aren’t just immediately going to dismiss the whole thing and let the wolves have him because of a bad filing.

What could he possibly amend to change the situation? Is he going to make a filing that paints him even worse off financially? He simply doesn’t qualify for chapter 7, tweaking the numbers will only look worse.

Maybe I’m just a fool but I wanna say the Nick stream was just conveniently on his day off and he got “bad” news earlier and didn’t decide to tweet about it until he hit the bottle. The Nick stream worrying him would also require dark to bend the knee and realize someone else might know more than his dumb ass.

But hey maybe I’m wrong, we’ll find out soon enough. I just don’t see what any refilling could do for him, he’s not going to get what he wants either way, maybe the part of the stream where nick said his lawyer is dipping out once people come after him is the issue that scared him....


----------



## gh0stzero (Feb 5, 2020)

Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink said:


> Probably should’ve been posted in the general thread as I really really doubt some random cost would come up so suddenly related to the bankruptcy. But I am very curious what this new hell is, I’ve never seen so many random bursts of bills from one guy. It’s also fucking 2AM, what possible new thing could come to his attention this late?


He can just put it on his new 14th credit card because in Phil's mind the debt will be erased and he will be let off scot free.


----------



## HerrKlicks (Feb 5, 2020)

Mirror, will also add to OP:









						DarkDave's Mirror Live Stream
					

Support the stream: https://streamlabs.com/darkdavesmirror




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Feb 5, 2020)

I can't video edit but if I could I'd edit a scene from Titanfall when you hear "standby for titanfall" and the titan lands, but it's a stack of bills. "Standby for goutyfall".


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Feb 5, 2020)

You can't amend the file at this point, especially at the end of the month. He has the court date on 5 March, he has to go through with that first. 

My guess it's some kind of bill/payment. They are often sent out in the wee morning hours.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Feb 5, 2020)

Julia Chang said:


> It doesn't make any sense to me that something legitimate would have happened between 12am and 2am that "blindsides" him directly - it would have to be something he discovers for himself that he probably should have been aware of before.



Isn't this just business as usual? Meaning, he wants free money because reasons?


----------



## Nigel of Ukip (Feb 5, 2020)

Whipsonspoony said:


> So I asked in Twitch "Did DSP finally get Kat pregnant? Or did Kat end up pregnant somehow?" And I got banned. Big think.



He will ban most things Katherine related. And that 2nd part is clearly asking for a ban.


----------



## FalsePositive (Feb 5, 2020)

How long of a delay before he finally spits out this hot new meme? Gotta do the welcome, talk about day off, schedule, overnight khantributions, shout outs, idiot detractor update, pretend not to know about the law stream...


----------



## Pargon (Feb 5, 2020)

Whipsonspoony said:


> So I asked in Twitch "Did DSP finally get Kat pregnant? Or did Kat end up pregnant somehow?" And I got banned. Big think.


No one cares what Phil banned you for unless it was for something really funny, and that has literally never happened once.


----------



## PutridElephant (Feb 5, 2020)

He's talking everything except the reemergency.

I put in a SFX kill switch into the stream that the mods can activate.  I hope you appreciate the little work that I actually do for you guize.


----------



## Rocketleaguer (Feb 5, 2020)

No amount of money will get him out the hole he's dug.


----------



## actually (Feb 5, 2020)

Tangentially related to this, but I did a quick and dirty thread title search for all of his 2019 begathons. He had one basically every month. July didn't have one, but that's only because he delayed the Jasper reveal to August 4th. I haven't checked for a Thanksgiving begathon thread, but I'm pretty sure he had one. So he's basically just doing a begathon every month now of some kind.


----------



## Jotaro (Feb 5, 2020)

Khando fees and utility bills. Oh, that's just the appetiser.


----------



## BallBuster (Feb 5, 2020)

Jotaro said:


> Khando fees and utility bills. Oh, that's just the appetiser.



How do static monthly bills blindside you?


----------



## PutridElephant (Feb 5, 2020)

Getting married is raising his tax preparer's fee


----------



## HerrKlicks (Feb 5, 2020)

This guy is insane! He refers to the money he doesn't have to pay to the credit card companies etc as "money raised"...

As for the big emergency: I'm lost... he talks around and around and around in circles...


----------



## actually (Feb 5, 2020)

PutridElephant said:


> Getting married is raising his tax preparer's fee



....That should be minimal, given that Kat works a normal job and will get a fucking W-2 or some shit that just has to be transcribed.


----------



## Hungrymandinner (Feb 5, 2020)

Phil is concerned about putting the correct information on his tax forms but not his bankruptcy forms.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Feb 5, 2020)

BallBuster said:


> How do static monthly bills blindside you?


I think that is the lie. Needs to protect his family bankruptcy attorney behind this reason.


----------



## Pargon (Feb 5, 2020)

Hungrymandinner said:


> Phil is concerned about putting the correct information on his tax forms but not his bankruptcy forms.


Why is he concerned about that when literally every year he hires someone to do them for him?


----------



## HerrKlicks (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm no serious adult mature interactive business owner with a tax atorney, much less I am american...
...but his fucking tax talk about not paying last years but paying towards this years taxes makes NO FUCKING SENSE


----------



## Mr. Brown (Feb 5, 2020)

BLINDSIDED by TAXES

Fucking imagine any other mature adult being BLINDSIDED that they have to pay TAXES after a 10 YEAR CAREER of being self employed

What a fucking retard


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOinkOink (Feb 5, 2020)

The guy who gets handed free artwork, music, emotes and layouts on his stream along with a gifted TV and PlayStation 4 talks about how rare it is in the modern day for someone to do something for you for free....right dark. This guy can go fuck himself, he doesn’t do anything for free for anyone!


----------



## Wing Zero (Feb 5, 2020)

Hahahaha, he's pissed off that he has to pay his tax "attorney" upfront now.


----------



## eggsandwich (Feb 5, 2020)

HerrKlicks said:


> I'm no serious adult mature interactive business owner with a tax atorney, much less I am american...
> ...but his fucking tax talk about not paying last years but paying towards this years taxes makes NO FUCKING SENSE



In his dream world, declaring bankruptcy will wipe those back taxes away (spoiler altert:  it won't).   Therefore he feels that paying forward is all he has to worry (good luck Phil!)


----------



## kebab4you (Feb 5, 2020)

So why did he end up tweeting this in the middle of the night instead of when the tax guy informed him about extra taxes?


----------



## HerrKlicks (Feb 5, 2020)

LOL.
Payment for the tax attorney, is it?

Feels bad actually having to pay people, huh Dave?


----------



## Immortal Technique (Feb 5, 2020)

"Now that I declared bankruptcy, it seems more people want money from me."

Dave walking into the real world where you actually have to pay people and not put it on a credit card.


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Jotaro (Feb 5, 2020)

• All of the money he's saving from not paying his credit cards etc, will have to go to both Khando fees and Utilities
• Tax guy told him not to bother paying last years taxes and that they'll more than likely be rolled into this years
• Tax guy told him he should make a payment on his taxes by the 15th of this month so he's shown making consistent payments throughout this year
• Tax guy will do Khet's taxes for free because he's a nice guy but DSP has to pay his tax guy up front because he doesn't want DSP to dodge paying him as part of MUH BANKRUPTCY
• DSP seemed annoyed about that and doesn't think making any of these payments is realistic


----------



## Slander Man (Feb 5, 2020)

kebab4you said:


> So why did he end up tweeting this in the middle of the night instead of when the tax guy informed him about extra taxes?


Because he didn't see the email until after his WWE gacha grind


----------



## FalsePositive (Feb 5, 2020)

He just alluded to this being the last time he has to beg... Oh, you!


----------



## FamicomGorby (Feb 5, 2020)

He is so fuckin pissed that his tax guy wants to be paid up front when he found out that he was declaring bankruptcy.


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Feb 5, 2020)

FalsePositive said:


> He just alluded to this being the last time he has to beg... Oh, you!


This bankruptcy will clear up all Phil's problems. No more of this in a few months! Phil is gettin' that groove back!

Oh, if Phil actually understood what's ahead with his bankruptcy...


----------



## Noob-Noob (Feb 5, 2020)

Immortal Technique said:


> "Now that I declared bankruptcy, it seems more people want money from me."
> 
> Dave walking into the real world where you actually have to pay people and not put it on a credit card.


----------



## BallBuster (Feb 5, 2020)

Well I had voted for taxes earlier. Guess I was right. How fucking predictable. Get a new gimmick you fucking hog.


----------



## Pargon (Feb 5, 2020)

FalsePositive said:


> He just alluded to this being the last time he has to beg... Oh, you!


There's not a rainbow big enough to represent this level of optimism.


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Feb 5, 2020)

I need that money... to pay all my normal bills.

Give me more money money money I need the money.


----------



## RemoveKebab (Feb 5, 2020)

This nigger just said I NEED THAT MONEY unironically.

One of the biggest DSP memes and he just said it without a thought.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Feb 5, 2020)

You know what probably happened was he had some mail from tax guy and he opened it last night. It was probably a surprise to him cause he was gonna slow pay his tax guy.


----------



## Slander Man (Feb 5, 2020)

Slander Man said:


> Valentine's day is coming up
> 
> Edit: My real guess is HOA


He needs the money by the 15th


----------



## PutridElephant (Feb 5, 2020)

He should use TurboTax, it's cheaper.

ETA: DSP just revealed it costs $1250 to the tax guy.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Feb 5, 2020)

This could also be him bullshitting and KAt wants a nice valentines cause of the bankruptcy


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Feb 5, 2020)

"If you saw my tax return, your head would spin."

Show us, Phil. Please.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Feb 5, 2020)

I love how he is putting caveats on this. "I need that money. I _really_ need that money." But he doesn't want to do any extra work outside his normal streaming schedule. Can't wait for the "executive decision" of the fan chosen game....like always.


----------



## FalsePositive (Feb 5, 2020)

I bet a 24 hour stream could actually work for him, if he could physically do it.  

He can't even stay awake during his normal streams so maybe we could get to hear his snores firsthand.


----------



## Freshtodeath (Feb 5, 2020)

darkwingosonichugorl said:


> "If you saw my tax return, your head would spin."
> 
> Show us, Phil. Please.



The 2 most requested tax returns, Trump and DSP


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Feb 5, 2020)

Speaking of tax returns... "If someone donates PSN credits hint hint".

This fucking dood.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Feb 5, 2020)

Immortal Technique said:


> I love how he is putting caveats on this. "I need that money. I _really_ need that money." But he doesn't want to do any extra work outside his normal streaming schedule. Can't wait for the "executive decision" of the fan chosen game....like always.



Can't Phil try to get a job at Kat's place? Anything is better than begging on the internet, but I guess some of us have shame.


----------



## actually (Feb 5, 2020)

darkwingosonichugorl said:


> Speaking of tax returns... "If someone donates PSN credits hint hint".
> 
> This fucking dood.



If someone donates PSN credits, he would still have to report that as part of his taxes. They're not some free money gotcha on the bankruptcy or the IRS.


----------



## Authentic Sauce (Feb 5, 2020)

Jotaro said:


> • All of the money he's saving from not paying his credit cards etc, will have to go to both Khando fees and Utilities
> • Tax guy told him not to bother paying last years taxes and that they'll more than likely be rolled into this years
> • Tax guy told him he should make a payment on his taxes by the 15th of this month so he's shown making consistent payments throughout this year
> • Tax guy will do Khet's taxes for free because he's a nice guy but DSP has to pay his tax guy up front because he doesn't want DSP to dodge paying him as part of MUH BANKRUPTCY
> • DSP seemed annoyed about that and doesn't think making any of these payments is realistic



I must be slow or something but how are any of these payments "completely unexpected."


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Feb 5, 2020)

Wing Zero said:


> Hahahaha, he's pissed off that he has to pay his tax "attorney" upfront now.


Imagine that, the lawyer wants the client filing for bankruptcy to pay before the creditor wolves rip his finances to pieces. Shocking.


darkwingosonichugorl said:


> "If you saw my tax return, your head would spin."
> 
> Show us, Phil. Please.


My tax are complicated and require a tax attorney, but that's because I'm fucking dumb and screwed them up one year. Been paying the price since.


----------



## actually (Feb 5, 2020)

Authentic Sauce said:


> I must be slow or something but how are any of these payments "completely unexpected."



That's because none are. Only Phil would be surprised that his tax preparer would want money from his bankruptcy-filing ass up front.

Edit: Did he put a date on the begathon yet?


----------



## Jotaro (Feb 5, 2020)

Authentic Sauce said:


> I must be slow or something but how are any of these payments "completely unexpected."



He wasn't going to make any tax payment this month. Or pay his tax guy.

I just can't understand his excuse about having no leftover income to cover this, because all of the money he's saving by not paying credit cards etc has to go to paying his usual bills?


----------



## Dandelion (Feb 5, 2020)

So there's no approximate figure he needs? He just needs all he can raise?

So what he's saying to the piggies is "step it up"?


----------



## Jotaro (Feb 5, 2020)

$1250 for the Tax guy and then as much as he can get to make a tax payment by the 15th, apparently.


----------



## Shabobus (Feb 5, 2020)

Lol. Absolutely nothing for Valentine's Day, huh?
DSP: "You can really only celebrate holidays when you have the privilege of being able to afford them."
Sorry Kat, I guess a chocolate rose and a cheap bottle of gin wine just isn't in the budget this year.


----------



## BallBuster (Feb 5, 2020)

His CT condo is being foreclosed on but he’s begging for money to pay fees and bills on it?  Huh?  How does this make any sense?


----------



## BooneHelm (Feb 5, 2020)

You know Phil has done something miraculous.  He has given us a simulation of what happens when you destroy your finances in real time.  

He sat on his ass playing video games for years, didn't save, didn't pay off his debt, didn't pay his taxes, didn't invest, didn't do anything.  

Then he has the audacity to come on a stream and say bankruptcy isn't really panning out well for him.  No shit.  

He is madness incarnate.


----------



## actually (Feb 5, 2020)

BallBuster said:


> His CT condo is being foreclosed on but he’s begging for money to pay fees and bills on it?  Huh?  How does this make any sense?



He still has to pay the condo fees and utilities until it's actually foreclosed on because it's still technically his. I guess he could stop on the utilities, but if, say, the heat was turned off and a pipe froze and burst, he would be on the hook for that.


----------



## Julia Chang (Feb 5, 2020)

I still think he's full of shit, I'm close to doubting at this point that he has a "tax guy" to begin with.

Doesn't sound like this "tax guy" is doing him any favors anyway considering he still apparently owes $15k to the IRS.

Him suddenly having to tweet about being blindsided at 2am (even despite his gin coma preventing his neurons from firing) by Tax Guy's fees doesn't really seem that realistic to me simply because it's not like this shit is anywhere close to unexpected. You'd think he'd be hyping up a tax begathon a bit more in advance since it's practically as scheduled as the Super Bowl.

Tax Attorney sends him an email during work hours and Phil with the oddly shaped head who is on his phone all the time doesn't bother to read it until he's halfway through bottle #2 of Tanqueray at 2am? Doubtful but goutful I suppose.

(Also kind of coincidental that the tax attorney's fee is around about the same fee as his bankruptcy lawyer's fee but maybe that's a bit too conspiratorial for my autism)


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Feb 5, 2020)

BallBuster said:


> His CT condo is being foreclosed on but he’s begging for money to pay fees and bills on it?  Huh?  How does this make any sense?


I don't believe he's foreclosed yet and won't be until the bankruptcy process has started. Thus, he needs to keep paying fees.


----------



## gaarashatan (Feb 5, 2020)

looks like dark souls is gonna win, but wtf does he mean special? doubt hes gonna change anything and just run through it and cheese like always, nothing new.


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Feb 5, 2020)

Jotaro said:


> $1250 for the Tax guy and then as much as he can get to make a tax payment by the 15th, apparently.


I still can't fathom how he considers an additional 1250$ an "emergency" if he doesn't need to pay 13 credit card loans this month. Also, he had at least 1k$ on him 6 days ago, while streaming and getting tips 2 out of the last 3 days.
Somehow he spend 600$ in cash on his day off?


----------



## Wing Zero (Feb 5, 2020)

gaarashatan said:


> looks like dark souls is gonna win, but wtf does he mean special? doubt hes gonna change anything and just run through it and cheese like always, nothing new.



I think the only thing he could do that would be "special" is a soul level 1 run. I'm pretty certain he's played the game as every other major type of build.


----------



## HansGruber (Feb 5, 2020)

Or. Just spitballing here. He's full of shit and that $1250 is not for the tax guy, but for his bankruptcy attorney. Why? Because the rate is near identical, the court date is sooner than quarterly taxes are due, and he has so much fucking wrong on his filed documents than it's essentially a do over.

Why lie? so he doesn't have to admit he fucked it all up and lied to his viewers.


----------



## LightTailFoal (Feb 5, 2020)

I guess predictions regarding Phil can usually have two parts to them - what will Phil say happened and what actually did happen.


----------



## Schrödinger's Kat (Feb 5, 2020)

LostMy1stAccount said:


> I still can't fathom how he considers an additional 1250$ an "emergency" if he doesn't need to pay 13 credit card loans this month. Also, he had at least 1k$ on him 6 days ago, while streaming and getting tips 2 out of the last 3 days.
> Somehow he spend 600$ in cash on his day off?



I'm with you. And with his claim that he only nets $50K/year, how the fuck does he always owe so much in taxes? Where the hell is his money going*?

Its quasar-level autistic bullshit emitting from this guy, powered by the accretion vortex of his exceptional fan-base, to the point where I can't even wrap my head around what's going on anymore. I feel a supernova collapse of the DSP-verse is imminent.

*rhetorical question


----------



## Kosher Dill (Feb 5, 2020)

I just listened to the emergency segment on Dark Dave's and... . This is the hardest I've ever heard him beg. Is this the first time he's outright said "I'll do anything you want as long as you PLEASE GIVE ME MONEY FOR THE LOVE OF GOD"?


----------



## Wurstbrot (Feb 5, 2020)

Kosher Dill said:


> I just listened to the emergency segment on Dark Dave's and... . This is the hardest I've ever heard him beg. Is this the first time he's outright said "I'll do anything you want as long as you PLEASE GIVE ME MONEY FOR THE LOVE OF GOD"?


*except anything that requires work, effort, thought, movement, going out of his own way, honesty, and you have to handhold him to the end.


----------



## Frogga (Feb 5, 2020)

Kosher Dill said:


> I just listened to the emergency segment on Dark Dave's and... . This is the hardest I've ever heard him beg. Is this the first time he's outright said "I'll do anything you want as long as you PLEASE GIVE ME MONEY FOR THE LOVE OF GOD"?


He even talked about doing a late night stream where all he'll do is browse his massive digital games library and let chat decide what he should play so he doesn't have to spend money. I don't know who in the world would show up to a stream like that.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## PutridElephant (Feb 5, 2020)

Frogga said:


> He even talked about doing a late night stream where all he'll do is browse his massive digital games library and let chat decide what he should play so he doesn't have to spend money. I don't know who in the world would show up to a stream like that.


That sounds exactly like all his Sega Saturn mini streams.


----------



## tzgnilki (Feb 5, 2020)

he has said in the past that if he did a 24hr stream, he would die

I hope he does a 24hr stream


----------



## DiabeticSP (Feb 5, 2020)

Rekieta pointed out lawyers don't take payment plans because it could get discharged by the bankruptcy itself.

So my money is on the lawyer wanting more money up front.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Feb 5, 2020)

PutridElephant said:


> ETA: DSP just revealed it costs $1250 to the tax guy.


WHY? No CPA charges that. He's getting conned.


----------



## PutridElephant (Feb 5, 2020)

big ups liquid richard said:


> WHY? No CPA charges that. He's getting conned.


Look you dummy, no CPA charges $1250 for a return but Phil doesn't go to a CPA.  He goes to a tax attorney.


----------



## actually (Feb 5, 2020)

big ups liquid richard said:


> WHY? No CPA charges that. He's getting conned.



Depends. I had to use an actual CPA once to deal with a more complex than usual tax situation where I wanted to make sure tax burden was reduced as much as possible. Didn't pay nearly that much, but it was probably $500 or so. Given that Phil probably tries to claim all manner of exemptions and does little to no prep work, I could see his filing taking longer and thus running up the charge.

There's also the possibility, as some have noted, that the money is actually for the bankruptcy attorney to fix his little uh-ohs scattered all over the bankruptcy filing.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Feb 5, 2020)

PutridElephant said:


> Look you dummy, no CPA charges $1250 for a return but Phil doesn't go to a CPA.  He goes to a tax attorney.


That's true but i hate the way he keeps changing the names of the guy. Tax guy must mean Attorney. So that would make sense.



DiabeticSP said:


> Rekieta pointed out lawyers don't take payment plans because it could get discharged by the bankruptcy itself.
> 
> So my money is on the lawyer wanting more money up front.


That's exactly why. He has proven to have no ability to pay the people he owes, so of course they are going to demand payment up front. They aren't stupid.


----------



## MightyBob69 (Feb 5, 2020)

big ups liquid richard said:


> WHY? No CPA charges that. He's getting conned.


He always makes a big deal around tax time about how he has a tax attorney and not an accountant because of big boy business reasons. The simple reality is that a tax attorney is who you hire when you're in trouble with the IRS and an accountant is who you hire when you just have taxes to pay like a responsible adult.


----------



## Prince Lotor (Feb 5, 2020)

His tax preparer has _ALWAYS_ required payments up front, but somehow in the middle of his bankruptcy he expected his tax preparer to extend him a line of credit and thus become an unsecured creditor of his?
Phil was just planning on making no payments on his 2019 Federal taxes before trying to file for another payment plan rolling into his existing one? When last year he had to beg his fucking mother for $4K just to pay enough to qualify for the plan?
None of these are unexpected payments. This is what your mother should have done instead of smoking and drinking while she was pregnant and ignoring you in the crib by yourself all day as an infant.


----------



## Frogga (Feb 5, 2020)

PutridElephant said:


> That sounds exactly like all his Sega Saturn mini streams.


Except with the Sega Mini streams, people from chat choose a game and he immediately plays it. This sounds like literally the whole stream is just him scrolling his library and reacting to chat saying "oh you should play that for the fundraiser" without actually playing anything.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Feb 5, 2020)

MightyBob69 said:


> He always makes a big deal around tax time about how he has a tax attorney and not an accountant because of big boy business reasons. The simple reality is that a tax attorney is who you hire when you're in trouble with the IRS and an accountant is who you hire when you just have taxes to pay like a responsible adult.


Makes sense. They also usually work for businesses, not self employed individuals.


----------



## Comma (Feb 5, 2020)

LostMy1stAccount said:


> I still can't fathom how he considers an additional 1250$ an "emergency" if he doesn't need to pay 13 credit card loans this month. Also, he had at least 1k$ on him 6 days ago, while streaming and getting tips 2 out of the last 3 days.
> Somehow he spend 600$ in cash on his day off?


The thing is, he can't use any of his credit cards right now. Or better said: he technically _can_ use them, but it's strongly advised not to, especially if they're overdrawn already. I'm no finance buff in the slightest, but as far as I understand, increasing credit card debt(s) by using said credit cards while (or even weeks/months before) you're filing for bankruptcy is not something you want to do and could even be seen as fraud.

So yeah, I think he's completely reliant on cash (+ Twitch/Youtube/Patreon/Teespring) right now and for the foreseeable future, hence the mega ultra hardcore begging.


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Feb 5, 2020)

Maybe late, gay, and/or boomer but can't archive this for some reason?
little slapfight on King of hate forum aboot Phil and Rekeita stream.Pls be archiving m'fellow autists.

wheelchair boxing???


----------



## Muppetmode (Feb 5, 2020)

Wl


actually said:


> Depends. I had to use an actual CPA once to deal with a more complex than usual tax situation where I wanted to make sure tax burden was reduced as much as possible. Didn't pay nearly that much, but it was probably $500 or so. Given that Phil probably tries to claim all manner of exemptions and does little to no prep work, I could see his filing taking longer and thus running up the charge.
> 
> There's also the possibility, as some have noted, that the money is actually for the bankruptcy attorney to fix his little uh-ohs scattered all over the bankruptcy filing.


would a tax attorney cost more than a cpa? Think dsp has also said he has one for state and one for federal taxes, could be he has to pay them both?


----------



## wabbits (Feb 5, 2020)

MeganDodgedABullet said:


> Maybe late, gay, and/or boomer but can't archive this for some reason?
> little slapfight on King of hate forum aboot Phil and Rekeita stream.Pls be archiving m'fellow autists.
> 
> wheelchair boxing???



Archived: Page 1 (this page keeps showing Error 522) | Page 2 | Page 3

Capped all three pages in case they're about to disappear:


----------



## actually (Feb 5, 2020)

Muppetmode said:


> Wl
> 
> would a tax attorney cost more than a cpa? Think dsp has also said he has one for state and one for federal taxes, could be he has to pay them both?



Probably uses the same person for both, so I'd imagine it's all rolled into one.


----------



## MightyBob69 (Feb 5, 2020)

Muppetmode said:


> would a tax attorney cost more than a cpa?


Yeah, a tax attorney is much more specialized than a CPA (I wouldn't be surprised if most tax attorneys are also CPAs) so they'll cost more. A CPA can crank out a bunch of tax returns during tax season using a mostly one-size-fits-all approach whereas a tax attorneys' clients are generally in hot water with the IRS and require individual solutions.


----------



## Authentic Sauce (Feb 5, 2020)

If Phil is actually needing money for the BK attorney to amend the filing and trying to hide it with the excuse of needs money for taxes and the basic bills, this would be one of his dumber ideas yet. We will all see the amendment when it is filed so it'll be clear what happened. There isn't a way to hide this so its beyond dumb, so in conclusion this is probably what is really going on.



Comma said:


> The thing is, he can't use any of his credit cards right now. Or better said: he technically _can_ use them, but it's strongly advised not to, especially if they're overdrawn already.



His cards are all dead at this point, he hasn't been paying them, they are closed, possibly sent to collections and charged off already.


----------



## LostMy1stAccount (Feb 5, 2020)

Comma said:


> The thing is, he can't use any of his credit cards right now. Or better said: he technically _can_ use them, but it's strongly advised not to, especially if they're overdrawn already. I'm no finance buff in the slightest, but as far as I understand, increasing credit card debt(s) by using said credit cards while (or even weeks/months before) you're filing for bankruptcy is not something you want to do and could even be seen as fraud.
> 
> So yeah, I think he's completely reliant on cash (+ Twitch/Youtube/Patreon/Teespring) right now and for the foreseeable future, hence the mega ultra hardcore begging.


Yeah, but I meant that he doesn't need to make monthly payments on his credit cards anymore since he filed for bancruptcy.
So he should have a lot more in his bank account monthly than 3-6 months ago.


----------



## DZoomer (Feb 5, 2020)

tzgnilki said:


> he has said in the past that if he did a 24hr stream, he would die
> 
> I hope he does a 24hr stream


Imagine Phil doing a 24h stream, going afk to "go to the toilet" and then people notice that at that exact time TheyCallMeDSP logged in the WWE gacha. That'd be actually hilarious.


----------



## Ching_Chong (Feb 5, 2020)

Authentic Sauce said:


> If Phil is actually needing money for the BK attorney to amend the filing and trying to hide it with the excuse of needs money for taxes and the basic bills, this would be one of his dumber ideas yet. We will all see the amendment when it is filed so it'll be clear what happened. There isn't a way to hide this so its beyond dumb, so in conclusion this is probably what is really going on.
> 
> 
> 
> His cards are all dead at this point, he hasn't been paying them, they are closed, possibly sent to collections and charged off already.



If I was the trustee/court, I'd question how he was able to magically pull $1250 out of his ass to amend documents if he's supposedly broke and can't pay bills.


----------



## DiabeticSP (Feb 5, 2020)

Jotaro said:


> • Tax guy will do Khet's taxes for free because he's a nice guy but DSP has to pay his tax guy up front because he doesn't want DSP to dodge paying him



He's joint filing what a fucking moron of course her taxes are included.

Including her is literally checking an extra box and putting her w2 info in.

He's so fucking bad at business sense it hurts me. This is buyer's market territory again.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Feb 5, 2020)

MeganDodgedABullet said:


> Maybe late, gay, and/or boomer but can't archive this for some reason?
> little slapfight on King of hate forum aboot Phil and Rekeita stream.Pls be archiving m'fellow autists.
> 
> wheelchair boxing???


Eh if they focused on the content of the video that would have been an interesting thread. But its just two people insulting each other, and Moira saying none of it matters. Not exactly stimulating. Assuming DSP doesn't know who Nick is, he can deduct that he's a second rate lawyer who makes drama videos (according to his loyal wheelchairs on the forum) and call it a day.


----------



## wolfpac92 (Feb 5, 2020)

What's the likelihood of getting Phil on Rekieta's stream by selling it to him as a Quartering thing - a guy who's willing to give him a fair chance? Phil is also desperate for any positive or even neutral attention from someone with a large following, he'd probably consider it at the least. Either way it'd be amazing if it somehow happened


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Feb 5, 2020)

wolfpac92 said:


> What's the likelihood of getting Phil on Rekieta's stream by selling it to him as a Quartering thing - a guy who's willing to give him a fair chance? Phil is also desperate for any positive or even neutral attention from someone with a large following, he'd probably consider it at the least. Either way it'd be amazing if it somehow happened


Not as long as Nick has a superchat open, and allows comments. He won't go anywhere outside his safe space.


----------



## Comma (Feb 5, 2020)

LostMy1stAccount said:


> Yeah, but I meant that he doesn't need to make monthly payments on his credit cards anymore since he filed for bancruptcy.
> So he should have a lot more in his bank account monthly than 3-6 months ago.


Really depends on how much stuff he was still paying for by using credits cards. Maybe those amounts were (much) higher than what the  monthly credit card payments were. Wouldn't be surprised if he only stopped using them until quite recently because they could pose a problem for the bankruptcy filing.

That being said, I think it's quite clear by now DSP has so much debt and random (possibly overdue) bills that I don't find it _that_ hard to imagine that his bank account can be sucked dry at any given moment, even when he currently doesn't have to make any credit card payments.


----------



## GuatamaBay (Feb 5, 2020)

wolfpac92 said:


> What's the likelihood of getting Phil on Rekieta's stream by selling it to him as a Quartering thing - a guy who's willing to give him a fair chance? Phil is also desperate for any positive or even neutral attention from someone with a large following, he'd probably consider it at the least. Either way it'd be amazing if it somehow happened


I'm guessing that going over DSP's bankruptcy documents with a farms poster has made Rekieta nothing but a "demented stalker who is seriously messed up in the brain" to Dave so I doubt he would ever consider showing up on a stream with him. Just see what happened with Destiny when he wanted to give DSP advice on financing a car purchase.


----------



## wolfpac92 (Feb 5, 2020)

big ups liquid richard said:


> Not as long as Nick has a superchat open, and allows comments. He won't go anywhere outside his safe space.


Maybe but I think Nick is the kind of guy to make compromises for entertainment's sake, like how he carefully lured Tonka into looking like an idiot live when nobody could get him to talk and even convincing him to let Andy on at the same time.


GuatamaBay said:


> I'm guessing that going over DSP's bankruptcy documents with a farms poster has made Rekieta nothing but a "demented stalker who is seriously messed up in the brain" to Dave so I doubt he would ever consider showing up on a stream with him. Just see what happened with Destiny when he wanted to give DSP advice on financing a car purchase.


Destiny was deliberately derisive, while it's Nick's job to be patiently neutral. And didn't Quartering shit on him in a video before DSP agreed to do an interview? idk just being stupidly optimistic because it'd probably be one of the greatest streams ever


----------



## GuatamaBay (Feb 5, 2020)

wolfpac92 said:


> Destiny was deliberately derisive, while it's Nick's job to be patiently neutral. And didn't Quartering shit on him in a video before DSP agreed to do an interview? idk just being stupidly optimistic because it'd probably be one of the greatest streams ever


That's true, and I don't know enough about Rekieta so speak on his ability to lure out lolcows. I still don't think DSP would do it, just for the reason that he probably wants any controversy surrounding his bankruptcy to go away and having a lawyer inspect it live would do nothing but point out all the inconsistencies, which is already essentially what happened. Dave is also an egomaniac that can't ever admit to being wrong and accept advice, and if he ever got challenged by a real lawyer on his position he couldn't defer to the "retarded kids" defense he usually uses. Although I would tune in a million times if it actually did happen lmao


----------



## wolfpac92 (Feb 5, 2020)

GuatamaBay said:


> That's true, and I don't know enough about Rekieta so speak on his ability to lure out lolcows. I still don't think DSP would do it, just for the reason that he probably wants any controversy surrounding his bankruptcy to go away and having a lawyer inspect it live would do nothing but point out all the inconsistencies, which is already essentially what happened. Dave is also an egomaniac that can't ever admit to being wrong and accept advice, and if he ever got challenged by a real lawyer on his position he couldn't defer to the "exceptional kids" defense he usually uses. Although I would tune in a million times if it actually did happen lmao


Rekieta always knows what he's doing and would never go on the attack like that if he felt it would intimidate DSP. Especially when he's giving him a platform and Phil accepts of his own volition. The hardest part would be getting DSP to even notice and consider. I'd suggest it to DSP if he didn't blaahk me on Twitter


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Feb 5, 2020)

Phil wouldn't do it just because he doesn't want to talk about money or his shortcomings unless he gets to control the narrative and excessively beg while doing so.

The Quartering interview only happened because of that stupid "He made racist jokes 10 years ago!" article and Hambly wanted to make Phil look like a decent guy for his anti-SJW channel.


----------



## wabbits (Feb 5, 2020)

Nick did Phil the favor of pointing out expenses he might not have - but could legitimately have - listed or may have undervalued. He also showed some sympathy for Phil and explained a lot of things that Phil hasn't seemed to have understood. But I'm sure Phil's tard rage blocked his ears throughout.


----------



## MoonRocker (Feb 5, 2020)

wabbits said:


> Archived: Page 1 (this page keeps showing Error 522) | Page 2 | Page 3
> 
> Capped all three pages in case they're about to disappear:



I can smell the autism coming from the screenshots.

Jesus, Phil’s forums is ground zero for spergs and weirdoes.

Think I need a shower after this.


----------



## wolfpac92 (Feb 5, 2020)

wabbits said:


> Nick did Phil the favor of pointing out expenses he might not have - but could legitimately have - listed or may have undervalued. He also showed some sympathy for Phil and explained a lot of things that Phil hasn't seemed to have understood. But I'm sure Phil's tard rage blocked his ears throughout.


Exactly. The angle I'm banking on is based on the fact that Nick isn't malicious or disingenuous at all, especially about people he knows little about, and hoping that Phil might acknowledge that and consider going on the show. He consistently demonstrates that he'll take advantage of any positive or neutral attention he gets to "explain" his situations. The likelihood is probably closer to zero but an autist can dream


----------



## Iron Hamster (Feb 5, 2020)

Mr. Brown said:


> BLINDSIDED by TAXES
> 
> Fucking imagine any other mature adult being BLINDSIDED that they have to pay TAXES after a 10 YEAR CAREER of being self employed
> 
> What a fucking exceptional individual


My guess is 1) he's never had them done on time since he never squirreled away coin to pay them and 2) he's 'blindsided' by the fact the court actually wants them and he lied his ass off on the forms. And my accountant only charges 475 for a small biz/sole prop filing.



Jotaro said:


> • All of the money he's saving from not paying his credit cards etc, will have to go to both Khando fees and Utilities
> *• Tax guy told him not to bother paying last years taxes and that they'll more than likely be rolled into this years*
> *• Tax guy told him he should make a payment on his taxes by the 15th of this month so he's shown making consistent payments throughout this year*
> • Tax guy will do Khet's taxes for free because he's a nice guy but DSP has to pay his tax guy up front because he doesn't want DSP to dodge paying him as part of MUH BANKRUPTCY
> • DSP seemed annoyed about that and doesn't think making any of these payments is realistic


*I don't believe there is a competent accountant around that would tell him that.*
*This is what a compoetent accountant would tell him.*



PutridElephant said:


> He should use TurboTax, it's cheaper.
> 
> ETA: DSP just revealed it costs $1250 to the tax guy.


Lying or getting tripped off.


darkwingosonichugorl said:


> "If you saw my tax return, your head would spin."
> 
> Show us, Phil. Please.


He doesn't carry inventory or travel for the biz. He literally only has standard homeowner deductions and the very small office deduction. He's full of shit.


----------



## Comma (Feb 5, 2020)

wabbits said:


> Capped all three pages in case they're about to disappear


----------



## gaarashatan (Feb 5, 2020)

wabbits said:


> Archived: Page 1 (this page keeps showing Error 522) | Page 2 | Page 3
> 
> Capped all three pages in case they're about to disappear:



yooo babymngaming. that guy is fucking hilarious. legit spent hours of his days doing nothing but low brow insulting yuurp, i mean yuurp dumb as shit too for constantly going at it with this dude but at least his replies were somewhat intelligent and thought out. for real tho, baby, yuurp, mora. leaving me flabbergasted with that insecurity. good god tho babymngaming got me saying yikes out loud. maybe he should get some fresh air. to think they spend all day on some nobody ass forum arguing with eachother over dumb shit and then think theyre above it all. shits funny. whatever man i cant wait to watch this is how you dont play special dark souls


----------



## LiquidCancer (Feb 5, 2020)

The Tax Guy's yearly charge: $1200
Phil's bankruptcy mill lawyer: $1200


----------



## PutridElephant (Feb 5, 2020)

LiquidCancer said:


> The Tax Guy's yearly charge: $1200
> Phil's bankruptcy mill lawyer: $1200


Didn't you get the memo?  That what all attorneys charge.


----------



## millais (Feb 5, 2020)

The viewers should have nominated "Major League Begging: The Road to $500k"


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 5, 2020)

Has DSP ever explained why he doesn't just spend $64.99 and buy Turbo Tax Home and Business + State?  I mean, I know the real reason, but has he ever given a "you fucking idiot children, obviously I can't because" reason?


----------



## Frogga (Feb 5, 2020)

Salubrious said:


> Has DSP ever explained why he doesn't just spend $64.99 and buy Turbo Tax Home and Business + State?  I mean, I know the real reason, but has he ever given a "you fucking idiot children, obviously I can't because" reason?


----------



## DZoomer (Feb 5, 2020)

Salubrious said:


> Has DSP ever explained why he doesn't just spend $64.99 and buy Turbo Tax Home and Business + State?  I mean, I know the real reason, but has he ever given a "you fucking idiot children, obviously I can't because" reason?


He did today. His reason is simply that his taxes are too complicated, that they end up being "like 50 pages long" and that there's no way he could do it by himself.

So laziness.


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Feb 5, 2020)

Salubrious said:


> Has DSP ever explained why he doesn't just spend $64.99 and buy Turbo Tax Home and Business + State?  I mean, I know the real reason, but has he ever given a "you fucking idiot children, obviously I can't because" reason?


We all know why


Spoiler: Kahman dude was there any doubt in your mind why?










Just like Phil's idol the Hulkster he "doesn't work with little guys brotherrrrr".


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Feb 5, 2020)

wabbits said:


> Archived: Page 1 (this page keeps showing Error 522) | Page 2 | Page 3
> 
> Capped all three pages in case they're about to disappear:


Jesus christ, I got through half of the first page before wanting to drink bleach. How can this people exist?


----------



## Rōjin (Feb 5, 2020)

Is he fucking serious? He’s half a million in the hole!!


----------



## thedingledongle (Feb 5, 2020)

wabbits said:


> Archived: Page 1 (this page keeps showing Error 522) | Page 2 | Page 3
> 
> Capped all three pages in case they're about to disappear:



Is babymangaming a functional retard?  Holy shit.


----------



## MightyBob69 (Feb 5, 2020)

Frogga said:


>


His taxes are only complicated because he spent 3 years not paying them.


----------



## BlackDragoons (Feb 5, 2020)

This is the stream that gets me banned, boy oh boy what a dick.


Anyways at least at the end of the day I aint facing a Chapter 13 or dismissal.


----------



## Gotta Groom Em All (Feb 6, 2020)

wabbits said:


> Archived: Page 1 (this page keeps showing Error 522) | Page 2 | Page 3
> 
> Capped all three pages in case they're about to disappear:


Unbelievable. That's a level of autism that you could fight a war with. I mean Christ, wasn't The Quartering willing to meet DSP halfway and be nice/play along with his sterilized version of reality? He talked to him for a bit and didn't question any of DSP's standard provably-false bullshit. He kept his mouth shut. He stayed in-line. What more did they want from him? Clearly, as hard as the Quarter Pounder cucked himself out, it wasn't enough. Therefore he gets shit on like everybody else.

Do the wheelchairs really believe that a practicing lawyer, who is willing to sit in front of a camera and attach his real name to a legal assessment, would piss away his professional standards just to shit on DSP? Do they really see how much this guy has to lose if he doesn't practice law in good faith on his YT? It's clear none of them have ever had a job with any responsibility, leadership, or requiring any level of education whatsoever. And of course, the one level-headed voice trying to bring everyone back to reality gets ganged up and shit on for wrongthink. How do these people solve day-to-day problems in their lives? It's baffling. This has so many warning signs of a cult.

Plus, actually believing that Phil's attorney, who was paid a pittance admin filing fee of $1,200, actually cares about the validity of what was on the paper he filed, which contains egregious contradictions entirely within themselves, is so exceptional it deserves its own thread. The wheelchairs even acknowledged it was a bankruptcy mill. How do you not see what this lawyer's office purpose is? Do you not understand that she gets her money whether she cares or not? How are you not suspicious about all the signs of DSP preparing for his failure by pre-loading all of the responsibility and blame onto his attorney? Is it not even remotely suspicious that DSP told you he called her on a_ Sunday evening _for legal advice about "da trolls, dood," and she told him we were all complete idiots? Did you even bother to _skim _the actual document before rushing to his defense and calling anyone who questions it retards? Agh. It *hurts. I'm in physical pain thinking about this. *

I haven't even made it through the first page yet and I feel like I need a chemical bath. I'm trying to come to terms with the fact that the people who post this stuff are real people who exist in the real world. I just can't do it.

Also, pig ups for screencapping everything before it could get sent to banworld. Thank you for your service


----------



## Cuckoman (Feb 6, 2020)

Muppetmode said:


> Wl
> 
> would a tax attorney cost more than a cpa? Think dsp has also said he has one for state and one for federal taxes, could be he has to pay them both?



They absolutely do. Sometimes significantly more.
I had to use one when I lived in the US since I owned properties in multiple countries and had passive income, as well as normal income from different countries.

I think paid about 1500$-2000$ every year when I filed the US tax (then add a copule hundred for filing in the other countries)
That is a bit more than what the pensioner down at H&R Block that is just fresh out of the 2-day-how-to-use-turbotax seminar charges :-)


----------



## tzgnilki (Feb 6, 2020)

Salubrious said:


> Has DSP ever explained why he doesn't just spend $64.99 and buy Turbo Tax Home and Business + State?  I mean, I know the real reason, but has he ever given a "you fucking idiot children, obviously I can't because" reason?



it's so he has someone to blame for "not doing their jahb" when something goes wrong, he loves paying to reduce responsibility, and even shifting responsibility


----------



## LavosReee (Feb 6, 2020)

thedingledongle said:


> Is babymangaming a functional exceptional individual?  Holy shit.


Sunken Cost Psychosis


----------



## Shield Breaker (Feb 6, 2020)

gaarashatan said:


> looks like dark souls is gonna win, but wtf does he mean special? doubt hes gonna change anything and just run through it and cheese like always, nothing new.



I wish it was Demon's Souls, since the servers are shut down, and he would have to play it without help.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Feb 6, 2020)

MightyBob69 said:


> His taxes are only complicated because he spent 3 years not paying them.


lol. He's never used any tax software as his excuses are useless. And Intuit is who Produces Turbo Tax. And he actually wants to think tips are not taxable.


----------



## BallBuster (Feb 6, 2020)

Back to officially calling them fundraisers.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (Feb 6, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> I wish it was Demon's Souls, since the servers are shut down, and he would have to play it without help.


That arguably makes the game easier for a lot of things. He can set up (intentionally or not) a progressively lighter world tendency by staying a phantom and dying in the nexus when human. Later sections of each world will have him with more health, less black phantoms and less damage taken.


----------



## gettingthatgrooveback (Feb 6, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> I wish it was Demon's Souls, since the servers are shut down, and he would have to play it without help.


I wish it was Code Vein. Or Sekiro again at least. Makes no sense to play Dark Souls again.


----------



## Xenomorph (Feb 6, 2020)

BallBuster said:


> Back to officially calling them fundraisers.
> 
> View attachment 1133015


How many fucking times does this slob need to play Dark Souls holy shit.


----------



## Shambler (Feb 6, 2020)

"gimmicky dark souls" oh fuck me, he's probably just going to do "bow only" like its bold and brash and it belongs in the trash


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Feb 6, 2020)

Shambler said:


> "gimmicky dark souls" oh fuck me, he's probably just going to do "bow only" like its bold and brash and it belongs in the trash


He tried to do that with a Magic/Int run last time and ended up flubbing that and just resorted what I figured was some sort of hybrid build with a fast weapon+magic enchant to Moonlight Greatsword.

SL1 run would be interesting but probably too much of a challenge for him.



gettingthatgrooveback said:


> I wish it was Code Vein. Or Sekiro again at least. Makes no sense to play Dark Souls again.


Has a wife dude, and the game has a lot of anime titties.

Didn't he say he was gonna do a NG+ run for Sekiro and just got distracted by other new releases? He got such a high off beating the boss quicker than what others thought that he said he would go right into NG+.


----------



## Frogga (Feb 6, 2020)

BallBuster said:


> Back to officially calling them fundraisers.
> 
> View attachment 1133015


After shitting on Fortnite for the past 2 years, he’s going to play it as part of a fundraiser? He’s getting pretty desperate.


----------



## actually (Feb 6, 2020)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> Didn't he say he was gonna do a NG+ run for Sekiro and just got distracted by other new releases? He got such a high off beating the boss quicker than what others thought that he said he would go right into NG+.



Thought he jumped into a NG+ and got his shit pushed in, got mad, and quit. I may be wrong or thinking of a different game, though.


----------



## HalfMillPhil (Feb 6, 2020)

actually said:


> Thought he jumped into a NG+ and got his shit pushed in, got mad, and quit. I may be wrong or thinking of a different game, though.


I know that happened in the DLC for Nioh. He claimed the difficulty curve was too steep so that made it a bad game that needed to be deleted.


----------



## strandedcastaway (Feb 6, 2020)

I love how Phil gets blindsided by the same annual expenses every year.


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Feb 6, 2020)

Frogga said:


> After shitting on Fortnite for the past 2 years, he’s going to play it as part of a fundraiser? He’s getting pretty desperate.


It's weird to see Phil actually promising to do something for money. In the end, he'll probably do the usual of choosing what game he wants to play and not following through with it, but this is a bit of a change so far.


----------



## BallBuster (Feb 6, 2020)

Frogga said:


> After shitting on Fortnite for the past 2 years, he’s going to play it as part of a fundraiser? He’s getting pretty desperate.



While still a big popular game this is is normal for Phil. Wait for the hype to die down and for a thousand other streamers to find their niche in playing a game and draw 3x as many viewers as Phil, then he will play the game. He did the same thing with Minecraft.


----------



## Gotta Groom Em All (Feb 6, 2020)

BallBuster said:


> Back to officially calling them fundraisers.
> 
> View attachment 1133015


"trying Fortnite again"  holy fuck

That can't be real. No way. After relentlessly shitting on fortnite and all the "shill blue haired clown steamers" as much as he has, him becoming one of them would be the ultimate meme to rule all memes. I'm laughing IRL just imagining what a field day Snort Burnell would have with all of the juicy sound bytes he's been so kind to provide us over the last year or so.

I'm glued to the screen, Phil. Your story telling skills are expert level. You have my undivided attention.


----------



## Pargon (Feb 6, 2020)

darkwingosonichugorl said:


> It's weird to see Phil actually promising to do something for money. In the end, he'll probably do the usual of choosing what game he wants to play and not following through with it, but this is a bit of a change so far.


When he starts doing things actually differently (_doing_ things, not tweeting things), beware for falling porcine feces. Those are all ideas he has proposed at least once in the last year to make money. He's backed out of all of them.


----------



## BallBuster (Feb 6, 2020)

Pargon said:


> When he starts doing things actually differently (_doing_ things, not tweeting things), beware for falling porcine feces. Those are all ideas he has proposed at least once in the last year to make money. He's backed out of all of them.



“I need sooooo much money. My ideas are... playing vidya.” The state of our culture today has truly traveled down a path few could have seen coming.


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Feb 6, 2020)

Fortnite is going to lead to so many stream snipers.

Im fucking keen to see this boys


----------



## Muppetmode (Feb 6, 2020)

actually said:


> Thought he jumped into a NG+ and got his shit pushed in, got mad, and quit. I may be wrong or thinking of a different game, though.


Pretty sure it’s also because no one gave him money and he kept repeating “I don’t think anyone I interested in this”.


----------



## Xenomorph (Feb 6, 2020)

He might as well do Jackbox


----------



## Gotta Groom Em All (Feb 6, 2020)

Muppetmode said:


> Pretty sure it’s also because no one gave him money and he kept repeating “I don’t think anyone I interested in this”.


That can be applied as a blanket statement to everything the piggie does.


----------



## Adamska (Feb 6, 2020)

xenomorph said:


> How many fucking times does this slob need to play Dark Souls holy shit.


He autistically thinks since it did well the first time he can do it and make the big money (for his gatcha games and manchild toys, not for that lawyer... that'd be silly).

He's really desperate though if he's digging Fortnite out of the garbage... maybe he thinks that he might need to start widening the Pigcult a bit by getting new tard children who will become tard fans with tard bucks later on in life.


----------



## HansGruber (Feb 6, 2020)

Adamska said:


> He autistically thinks since it did well the first time he can do it and make the big money (for his gatcha games and manchild toys, not for that lawyer... that'd be silly).
> 
> He's really desperate though if he's digging Fortnite out of the garbage... maybe he thinks that he might need to start widening the Pigcult a bit by getting new tard children who will become tard fans with tard bucks later on in life.


Whatever keeps him from having to get a real part time job.


----------



## a bootiful jung woman (Feb 6, 2020)

Iron Hamster said:


> lol. He's never used any tax software as his excuses are useless. And Intuit is who Produces Turbo Tax. And he actually wants to think tips are not taxable.


Imagine a Turbo Tax playthrough fundraiser stream


----------



## tzgnilki (Feb 6, 2020)

so being "blindsided" has turned into "I need money to pay someone to write numbers on a piece of paper for me, and CT condo fees or i'll be sued"

how will he be sued for not paying condo fees if he has already stopped paying the mortgage? maybe he had a rude awakening about having to pay it

edit: found out why he has to pay his CT condo fees

the bank hadn't foreclosed on the CT condo yet so he's responsible for condo fees accrued after the bankruptcy filing date, so in the rush to being debt free he has made the mistake of not waiting for the bank to foreclose before filing for bankruptcy



Spoiler


----------



## Authentic Sauce (Feb 6, 2020)

He needs to bring back a special Poorly Cooking with the King, I would actually watch his stream if we got a treat like that.


----------



## Cpt_Autismo (Feb 6, 2020)

Just crazy how the writers are going strong this year. We just got one of the highlights of the bankruptcy season and now we're getting 3 months worth of plot lines with in a few days.

With the fan favorites like the tax man ninja that blindsides Phil out of nowhere at the same time each year. But this time Phil will have one week to react. This twist, to this tried and true storyline, seems to be an attempt to raise the suspense to fit the theme of the whole season.

Let's not forget a new dark souls run. How incompetent can he be after having played through multiple times. We will never know as he always seems to reach a new low.

And the piece of pice de resistance being the event extraordinaire Phil's playlessbegmoreraton. Who doesn't enjoy the event for Jung and old in which Phil corrects and expends on his many memorable and real life story's.

5/5 must see tv


----------



## James Smith (Feb 6, 2020)

darkwingosonichugorl said:


> It's weird to see Phil actually promising to do something for money.


Nah. He offers to do things for money all the time, he just doesn't follow through because once it's time to go he gets cold feet about investing effort.


----------



## Genie The Hedgehog (Feb 6, 2020)

Pargon said:


> When he starts doing things actually differently (_doing_ things, not tweeting things), beware for falling porcine feces.



This is a fucking amazing sentence.


----------



## Ching_Chong (Feb 6, 2020)

I shouldn't be shocked, but it amazes me how he still wants his $200 daily tip in addition to the $1k+ to avoid being sued.  I know he shouldn't be using credit cards, so he has to be plunging his gouty hands into his tip money to pay for all his shit upfront anymore, so how the hell is going to save $1k+ for these 'unexpected' fees?


----------



## JamFlowMan (Feb 6, 2020)

Ching_Chong said:


> I shouldn't be shocked, but it amazes me how he still wants his $200 daily tip in addition to the $1k+ to avoid being sued.  I know he shouldn't be using credit cards, so he has to be plunging his gouty hands into his tip money to pay for all his shit upfront anymore, so how the hell is going to save $1k+ for these 'unexpected' fees?


Aww man.  Your post got my hopes up that he had a "daily tip goal" right besides a "tax guy tip goal."  Honestly if he just pushed that he needed to meet the daily goal everyday for x amount of days he would get the money he needed plus some Valentines spending cash but he has to be dramatic.  Had to laugh when I saw on Dsparchives Phil saying "if I don't pay this i'll be sued" while already being involved in bankruptcy and a foreclosure.  Kind of late to be concerned about that.


----------



## MoonRocker (Feb 6, 2020)

actually said:


> Thought he jumped into a NG+ and got his shit pushed in, got mad, and quit. I may be wrong or thinking of a different game, though.



He never did a Sekiro NG+ playthrough invoking “low viewership interest” but it’s due to the fact he really doesn’t like Sekiro and didn’t want to replay it with harder hitting mobs and more parry damage.

He bitched out.


----------



## tzgnilki (Feb 6, 2020)

Ching_Chong said:


> I shouldn't be shocked, but it amazes me how he still wants his $200 daily tip in addition to the $1k+ to avoid being sued.  I know he shouldn't be using credit cards, so he has to be plunging his gouty hands into his tip money to pay for all his shit upfront anymore, so how the hell is going to save $1k+ for these 'unexpected' fees?



next tax saga will probably be the best

he has paid minimum on 2018, he's about to lump $15,000 with 2019 taxes, and when 2020 comes around, it will be $30k+ 

he better start saving now or put jasper in charge of his money

irs don't fuck around


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 7, 2020)

I love DSP explaining to the tax attorney "where am I supposed to get all this extra money?" like that's in any way the tax attorney's problem and not his.

Same thing he did with the CT condo.  He said at one point "you guyz wouldn't let me short sell it and now I can't pay you anymore so you're fucked."  No DSP, they aren't the one that's fucked here.


----------



## Gotta Groom Em All (Feb 7, 2020)

Salubrious said:


> Same thing he did with the CT condo.  He said at one point "you guyz wouldn't let me short sell it and now I can't pay you anymore so you're fucked."  No DSP, they aren't the one that's fucked here.



I have so many things to follow this up with, but since the gout has infected my brain I'll just go with "thanks for the mortgage, dumb fuck."


----------



## strandedcastaway (Feb 7, 2020)

Another thing I didn't understand in that whole story with the tax attorney was the attorney saying he would do Khet's taxes for free to help Phil out. Not even the "free" part, but they're married now, so why wouldn't they be filing jointly to take advantage of those benefits? The taxes would be "done together" since they're filing together anyway, so he wouldn't need the guy to "do them for free". The conversation Phil alleges to have happened doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Feb 7, 2020)

strandedcastaway said:


> Another thing I didn't understand in that whole story with the tax attorney was the attorney saying he would do Khet's taxes for free to help Phil out. Not even the "free" part, but they're married now, so why wouldn't they be filing jointly to take advantage of those benefits? The taxes would be "done together" since they're filing together anyway, so he wouldn't need the guy to "do them for free". The conversation Phil alleges to have happened doesn't even make sense.


All I can figure is they're both going to file desperate this year so her income won't show on the paperwork he has to submit to the court as I'm sure he thinks it will hurt him. He may have remembered he lied on one line of the bankruptcy form where it comes to her income. This 2019 income tax request info seems to be a curveball to him.


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 7, 2020)

strandedcastaway said:


> Another thing I didn't understand in that whole story with the tax attorney was the attorney saying he would do Khet's taxes for free to help Phil out. Not even the "free" part, but they're married now, so why wouldn't they be filing jointly to take advantage of those benefits? The taxes would be "done together" since they're filing together anyway, so he wouldn't need the guy to "do them for free". The conversation Phil alleges to have happened doesn't even make sense.



There are some circumstances where a married couple files separately because certain circumstances results in a bigger tax refund.  I forget what they are, but they exist.

Hell, Kat probably would be better off filing separately.  She works part-time minimum wage.  Last time I did that (well over a decade ago), I damn near got everything back in taxes.  Not sure how it would play out now though.


----------



## tzgnilki (Feb 7, 2020)

Iron Hamster said:


> All I can figure is they're both going to file desperate this year so her income won't show on the paperwork he has to submit to the court as I'm sure he thinks it will hurt him. He may have remembered he lied on one line of the bankruptcy form where it comes to her income. This 2019 income tax request info seems to be a curveball to him.



he might need both their taxes for the trustee meeting

it seems like he wanted to go bankrupt before filing his 2019 taxes, he probably didn't think it would take as long as it has and he's still nowhere near being discharged

he clearly wanted to walk in and walk out debt free, much like the time where he said he refuses to wait in line for some random shit he was talking about ages ago


----------



## DarkestSydePhil (Feb 7, 2020)

strandedcastaway said:


> Another thing I didn't understand in that whole story with the tax attorney was the attorney saying he would do Khet's taxes for free to help Phil out. Not even the "free" part, but they're married now, so why wouldn't they be filing jointly to take advantage of those benefits? The taxes would be "done together" since they're filing together anyway, so he wouldn't need the guy to "do them for free". The conversation Phil alleges to have happened doesn't even make sense.


 It's no surprise that Phil is on the cusp of exuberance at the prospect of getting something for ''free'', especially something like having your taxes done for you which Phil has clearly always been mystified by all his life. A person should be taught about the concept of taxes in their early teens, and a fun exercise in getting them used to them is having them do it for you one year, supervised of course, to break the purposefully instilled intimidation of the forms by the tax-filing industry. 

The lawyer took one look at Kat's W2 and determined it'd take about 2 minutes total to scan the form as a .pdf, upload it and all fields would be auto-populated, and he'd just have to check a couple boxes and make sure it all transferred correctly, wisely used it as bait on the hook to get Phil to use him for his services, all at the caveat that he be paid up front since Philliam is currently undergoing bankruptcy. It's really a masterful move, probably the most competent maneuvering of Philip's tismosphere that we've seen by an uninformed 3rd party.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Feb 7, 2020)

a bootiful jung woman said:


> Imagine a Turbo Tax playthrough fundraiser stream


Hello hello everyone, no time to waste. I'm very familiar with taxes because I'm a business expert and know more about money than everyone else. So let's speedrun those taxes. First of all I punch in my basic informations. While my tax ID is important I can save time by not paying attention to my name. So I could be Phil Burnel, Phil Burell, doesn't matter you won't go to prison for this, therefore you did nothing wrong. So I'll just call myself P to save frames, sounds good? For the next out of bounce trick, outside of any laws and rules, I roughly estimate our expenses and income, however the less numbers I write the faster I am. So let's say I have an income of 10.000 per month, I'll write 5000. Fling in an extra number to make it look authentic, like 5001, copy and paste this one everywhere and I'm basically done for. I mean done. We did it! Back to mobile games.


SoapQueen1 said:


> Nah. He offers to do things for money all the time, he just doesn't follow through because once it's time to go he gets cold feet about investing effort.


Would have never guessed by the guy who "surprises" everyone with another retrospective event every few months.


----------



## tzgnilki (Feb 7, 2020)

Wurstbrot said:


> Would have never guessed by the guy who "surprises" everyone with another retrospective event every few months.



i've noticed an increase of turning his "pay for this to happen" events now always have fundraisers shoe-horned into and around them

"this event you paid for now has a tips goal"

so ppl are paying him to have an opportunity to pay him again


----------



## DiabeticSP (Feb 7, 2020)

I love that Phil realized Dark Souls is hard so instead its a 'marathon' of nine different things for an hour each so he can bail as soon as possible if he gets frustrated in mgs1/etc


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Feb 7, 2020)

DiabeticSP said:


> I love that Phil realized Dark Souls is hard so instead its a 'marathon' of nine different things for an hour each so he can bail as soon as possible if he gets frustrated in mgs1/etc


There's no theme this time like Holiday marathons either. He's got so lazy he doesn't even come up with anything aside from that it's a fundraiser.

Makes those other marathons seem like a huge sham in hindsight by calling it some Holiday bullshit marathon.


----------



## Pargon (Feb 7, 2020)

Iron Hamster said:


> going to file desperate


Never has an autocorrect been so accurate.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Feb 7, 2020)

Pargon said:


> Never has an autocorrect been so accurate.


lol. Damn it!


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Feb 7, 2020)

tzgnilki said:


> i've noticed an increase of turning his "pay for this to happen" events now always have fundraisers shoe-horned into and around them
> 
> "this event you paid for now has a tips goal"
> 
> so ppl are paying him to have an opportunity to pay him again


He's essentially admitted to this as well with "I need money for my regular bills and more for the tax guy who BLINDSIDED me!"

It doesn't matter, though. The paypigs will throw money at Phil no matter what.


----------



## actually (Feb 7, 2020)

DiabeticSP said:


> I love that Phil realized Dark Souls is hard so instead its a 'marathon' of nine different things for an hour each so he can bail as soon as possible if he gets frustrated in mgs1/etc



Did he actually confirm this? Because holy shit that type of "marathon" is even worse than usual when he does it.


----------



## FalsePositive (Feb 7, 2020)

What's the longest amount of time Dark plays anything without any breaks, 2 hours? I swear he doesn't know what the word marathon even means.


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 7, 2020)

DSP is the only person on Twitch that I've seen (so far) where the tip, cheer, or sub goal has absolutely no incentive to reach it.

Usually a thot gives you 5-10 extra minutes of dancing or something.  DSP not only offers nothing, but calls you a selfish idiot for asking.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Feb 7, 2020)

FalsePositive said:


> What's the longest amount of time Dark plays anything without any breaks, 2 hours? I swear he doesn't know what the word marathon even means.


With his habits now, he even takes breaks after just sitting there talking on prestreams. Two hours later it's his 30 minute break, and then he's back again to talk for another 5-10 minutes as some midstream prestream extension, then plays for another hour and a half.

He is that guy that takes frequent bathroom breaks at work to get out of working, while sitting on his phone still on the clock. What he does for his 30 minute breaks beats the fuck outta me. Won't even go into detail what he does in 30 minutes, even getting a quick snack people would understand but everyones left in the dark about it.

I can understand a quick 5 minute break to walk up, get water, and come right back but he outright abuses it.


----------



## wabbits (Feb 7, 2020)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> With his habits now, he even takes breaks after just sitting there talking on prestreams. Two hours later it's his 30 minute break, and then he's back again to talk for another 5-10 minutes as some midstream prestream extension, then plays for another hour and a half.
> 
> He is that guy that takes frequent bathroom breaks at work to get out of working, while sitting on his phone still on the clock. What he does for his 30 minute breaks beats the fuck outta me. Won't even go into detail what he does in 30 minutes, even getting a quick snack people would understand but everyones left in the dark about it.
> 
> I can understand a quick 5 minute break to walk up, get water, and come right back but he outright abuses it.



Dood, he has to keep up with his rasslers. That takes 22 minutes out of those breaks. Then he has, umm, his hands full and that takes another 8 minutes. *snort*


----------



## Shield Breaker (Feb 7, 2020)

Salubrious said:


> DSP is the only person on Twitch that I've seen (so far) where the tip, cheer, or sub goal has absolutely no incentive to reach it.
> 
> Usually a thot gives you 5-10 extra minutes of dancing or something.  DSP not only offers nothing, but calls you a selfish idiot for asking.



Do you really want to see Phil shake his moobs?


----------



## James Smith (Feb 7, 2020)

Why does he need fucking money... if he freed up a couple grand a month no longer paying any credit card bills or the CT mortgage.

This dude is a massive faggot.


----------



## Adamska (Feb 8, 2020)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> With his habits now, he even takes breaks after just sitting there talking on prestreams. Two hours later it's his 30 minute break, and then he's back again to talk for another 5-10 minutes as some midstream prestream extension, then plays for another hour and a half.
> 
> He is that guy that takes frequent bathroom breaks at work to get out of working, while sitting on his phone still on the clock. What he does for his 30 minute breaks beats the fuck outta me. Won't even go into detail what he does in 30 minutes, even getting a quick snack people would understand but everyones left in the dark about it.
> 
> I can understand a quick 5 minute break to walk up, get water, and come right back but he outright abuses it.


I bet Pig reads this thread to see if he can find ways to duck out of losing his manchild manor or just puts that money down on gatcha games honestly.

He's too delusional to even be honest when it can possibly save his manchild mansion when filing paperwork, so him being smart is a fuck no every single time.


----------



## Gotta Groom Em All (Feb 8, 2020)

Adamska said:


> I bet Pig reads this thread to see if he can find ways to duck out of losing his manchild manor or just puts that money down on gatcha games honestly.
> 
> He's too delusional to even be honest when it can possibly save his manchild mansion when filing paperwork, so him being smart is a fuck no every single time.



The most diligent reader of the DSP KiwiFarms subforum is King Philbert himself. There is damning evidence of this almost every time Phil streams.

The most crippling issue Phil has is that his ego is big and fragile and must be protected at all costs. And I do mean at *all costs.* Including his house and his wife. If he was smart he would have taken advice from people in here and he may have been able to wiggle out of this and get back on his feet.

But we're just idiots and trolls and kids so we can't know anything, therefore our ideas must be immediately discarded. Unfortunately for Phil it's a bit late to take advice from the farms since he's already committed perjury. I probably could have gotten him out of this two weeks ago. I wouldn't even know what to tell him now aside from "I think you might be a bit fucked"


----------



## Eekum Bokum (Feb 8, 2020)

He should just play MHW especially if he plans on playing a souls game again seeing as both games are very similar...not like he can get trolled.


----------



## Wing Zero (Feb 8, 2020)

Skyclaw said:


> He should just play MHW especially if he plans on playing a souls game again seeing as both games are very similar...not like he can get trolled.



He would just get carried by anyone he played with, and then complain that he's bored because he's just keeping distance and not actually learning how to play. Even if he played solo, Capcom added armor and weapons to the game that are there specifically to catapult new players to the Iceborne expansion, by which point Phil would hit a massive difficulty wall because said armor and weapons lose their effectiveness once you hit Master Rank.


----------



## Eekum Bokum (Feb 8, 2020)

Wing Zero said:


> He would just get carried by anyone he played with, and then complain that he's bored because he's just keeping distance and not actually learning how to play. Even if he played solo, Capcom added armor and weapons to the game that are there specifically to catapult new players to the Iceborne expansion, by which point Phil would hit a massive difficulty wall because said armor and weapons lose their effectiveness once you hit Master Rank.



He would still need to play to gather the mats needed to upgrade the defender set and even with max level defender armour it doesn't give you that much of an advantage. It's not like the set will make Nergigante seem like a bitch, DSP would still need some level of skill to fight the tougher monsters.

He gets carried in pretty much every game anyway.


----------



## Watamelon (Feb 8, 2020)

Wing Zero said:


> He would just get carried by anyone he played with, and then complain that he's bored because he's just keeping distance and not actually learning how to play. Even if he played solo, Capcom added armor and weapons to the game that are there specifically to catapult new players to the Iceborne expansion, by which point Phil would hit a massive difficulty wall because said armor and weapons lose their effectiveness once you hit Master Rank.





Skyclaw said:


> He should just play MHW especially if he plans on playing a souls game again seeing as both games are very similar...not like he can get trolled.



DSP already played the MHW beta and was carried ever since the first Jagras fight. It's hilarious to watch him move by rolling.

And MHW has weapons in common with Soulsborne games. That's it. Don't be the smoothie that claims Onimusha to be a Sekiro clone.



Skyclaw said:


> He would still need to play to gather the mats needed to upgrade the defender set and even with max level defender armour it doesn't give you that much of an advantage. It's not like the set will make Nergigante seem like a bitch, DSP would still need some level of skill to fight the tougher monsters.
> 
> He gets carried in pretty much every game anyway.


You can eat Nergigante's dive raw with the Defender set with ease.

It does make Nergigante seem like a bitch.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (Feb 8, 2020)

If he played MHW now it would just make him look like a bitch anyway. The game has a bit of a learning curve to it and he would either get carried, or get his shit slapped solo.

He would get pestered by fans to join him constantly or even just look like a worm because of when he denied it a year or two ago with Tolo and Cryoatic or whatever. Deep in the thread it was discussed a couple of times already so I'll leave it at that.

Put 300+ hours into it, stopped playing at Tempered Vaal, so between Kulve and the Witcher monster.

Even that would require a lot of catch-up if you decide to play for Iceborne but he could really milk it if he wanted too from starting fresh. He could simply just go through solo while getting help from fans, which usually I'd give him shit for but in this case it would be actual beneficial for him. It's more like he can only can get his hand held to a certain extent and he has to put in effort for the execution.


----------



## James Smith (Feb 8, 2020)

Told you he loves making promises in exchange for money.

Now he's gotten cold feet and it's just another 10 hour multi-game marathon with 6 hours of gameplay. As opposed to the 8 hour two-game marathon with 6 hours of gameplay.


----------



## actually (Feb 8, 2020)

SoapQueen1 said:


> Told you he loves making promises in exchange for money.
> 
> Now he's gotten cold feet and it's just another 10 hour multi-game marathon with 6 hours of gameplay. As opposed to the 8 hour two-game marathon with 6 hours of gameplay.



Has he actually set a date for it yet aside from "end of the month"?


----------



## Synth (Feb 8, 2020)

actually said:


> Has he actually set a date for it yet aside from "end of the month"?


Nah, he's gotta figure out when to squeeze it in between his Retrospective ("Look how fat I used to be!" Part 4) and the inevitable March begging event, which he has to make sure isn't too close in proximity to his Birthday Week*™* in the beginning of April.

Gonna be a busy month and a half of begging.


----------



## Frogga (Feb 8, 2020)

He seems to be making a bigger deal out of the taxes due by the end of the month rather than the ~$1000 in condo dues and utilities he needs by next week. I would have thought he’d at least set up one of those week long tip goals for that.


----------



## actually (Feb 8, 2020)

Frogga said:


> He seems to be making a bigger deal out of the taxes due by the end of the month rather than the ~$1000 in condo dues and utilities he needs by next week. I would have thought he’d at least set up one of those week long tip goals for that.



He kinda has. He's basically said that he needs that money by next Friday (Valentine's Day   ), but he's _also_ doing the begathon at the end of the month. And as @Synth points out, he still hasn't done a straight up MUH TAXES begging event yet, although I guess the end of the month one here kinda is.


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Feb 8, 2020)

actually said:


> He kinda has. He's basically said that he needs that money by next Friday (Valentine's Day   ), but he's _also_ doing the begathon at the end of the month. And as @Synth points out, he still hasn't done a straight up MUH TAXES begging event yet, although I guess the end of the month one here kinda is.


How is this sustainable? The amount of emergencies and whatnot have got to take a toll on his fans eventually right? This entire thing could be an interesting psychiatric study.


----------



## actually (Feb 8, 2020)

WeeblesWobble said:


> How is this sustainable? The amount of emergencies and whatnot have got to take a toll on his fans eventually right? This entire thing could be an interesting psychiatric study.


He's done at least one "fundraiser " of some kind nearly ever month since Dec 2018. Check the "please read" thread. I started compiling them there.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Feb 8, 2020)

I honest to god am shocked that nobody spammed him to play

. Street Fighter V Champion Edition
. Jack in the Box
. Apex Legends
. Dragon Ball Fighter Z
. Dead by Daylight
. Monster Hunter World
. Any fucking forces open microphone game where people can be heard and respond to him


He seems stressed and pushed enough to attempt any of those games when normally he would just ban you in chat and call you an idiot for suggesting it.


----------



## Muppetmode (Feb 8, 2020)

Bryan Dunn said:


> I honest to god am shocked that nobody spammed him to play
> 
> . Street Fighter V Champion Edition
> . Jack in the Box
> ...


Sfv- he’s already bitched that he’ll never play it again after getting rocked so who knows

jack in the box- he prefers Taco Bell or precooked/preprepared meals

apex legends- his excuse is that he’s done everything in the gameafter getting carried by his teammates to a few wins despite there being a new season out

dbzf- you already know he has some excuse

dead by daylight- he might if his mods or something beg enough and prescreen everyone

monster hunter world-probably sticking with the words he put in tolomayo’s mouth

anything where he has to talk topeople- dudes build his sand castle. Don’t think he’s done anything coop since bl2/bl3 bridge.Kekon doesn’t come around anymore, and he’s pretty much swept Brian to the wayside

I’m doubtful that any of those would get through but then again who knows. Dude doesn’t do anything that requires extra effort


----------



## subtleT (Feb 8, 2020)

Muppetmode said:


> jack in the box- he prefers Taco Bell or precooked/preprepared meals


I think he's referring to Jackbox, the variety party game. Last time Phil played it he got trolled into oblivion. But no lie, if Phil actually wanted to make serious money, Jackbox is the game he should be streaming weekly. All Phil has to do is put his pride aside and set up another scam like, "the next 5 top-tippers can join next game", or 20 bucks guarantees you a spot.  His dozens of fans (and some detractors) like phrenelith or thirdeyethethird would take out a loan for the opportunity to slap Phil around with detractor jokes on a weekly basis.


----------



## MightyBob69 (Feb 8, 2020)

subtleT said:


> I think he's referring to Jackbox, the variety party game. Last time Phil played it he got trolled into oblivion. But no lie, if Phil actually wanted to make serious money, Jackbox is the game he should be streaming weekly. All Phil has to do is put his pride aside and set up another scam like, "the next 5 top-tippers can join next game", or 20 bucks guarantees you a spot.  His dozens of fans (and some detractors) like phrenelith or thirdeyethethird would take out a loan for the opportunity to slap Phil around with detractor jokes on a weekly basis.


Jackbox is only fun to watch when friends play it. Phil playing with his paypigs since he has no friends would be cringey and uncomfortable as shit.


----------



## DiabeticSP (Feb 9, 2020)

Holy shit I totally forgot Phil once played coop with dudes who weren't complete spastics.

Now he doesn't even have that.

Phil doesn't even have his 'friend' mods like Neger and whoever that Bieber loving dude was.

Imagine being this talented at finding ways to make yourself more isolated.


----------



## harbinger (Feb 9, 2020)

DiabeticSP said:


> Holy shit I totally forgot Phil once played coop with dudes who weren't complete spastics.
> 
> Now he doesn't even have that.
> 
> ...


I thought @neger psykolog was our Bieber loving spastic.


----------



## Genie The Hedgehog (Feb 9, 2020)

MightyBob69 said:


> Jackbox is only fun to watch when friends play it. Phil playing with his paypigs since he has no friends would be cringey and uncomfortable as shit.



I mean, last time he played it they ripped him to pieces.





We also got this gold dust. (Timestamp is 8:45 if it breaks)


----------



## MightyBob69 (Feb 9, 2020)

Genie The Hedgehog said:


> I mean, last time he played it they ripped him to pieces.


Yeah, but if he streamed it regularly he would eventually whittle it down to a few loyal paypigs.


----------



## strandedcastaway (Feb 10, 2020)

SoapQueen1 said:


> Why does he need fucking money... if he freed up a couple grand a month no longer paying any credit card bills or the CT mortgage.
> 
> This dude is a massive faggot.


It's interesting that all of us "kids" and "idiots" can see through the scam but a bankrupt genius businessman like Phil doesn't.


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 10, 2020)

DiabeticSP said:


> Imagine being this talented at finding ways to make yourself more isolated.



I'm trying to think of another 37-year-old that not only has no friends, but openly brags about it.  "I'm not the type of person that goes out to have a beer with the guys!"

Also, his family is 3000 miles away.

The only person in DSP's life that he even has acquiantance terms with is Kat, and even that may be questionable.


----------

